# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 10 ...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

with







to all

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls, we can do this.  Its just dawned on me how near I am to seeing the doc for IVF, I have to do this!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been terrible this weekend, bloody   munchies and cravings! Had chinese Fri night, lots of bread and a double decker on sat, and tea out last night - had stuffed aubergine so not too bad. Just hope the   turning up helps me lose some water.

Bought new scales on Sat...mine must have been a long way out! At least they are in line with the ww ones now and I can track my weight properly at home withou getting my hopes up.

Starting a fresh today!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you can do it girl


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope so. Found some photos yesterday and realised I've been fat for long enough! This has to work!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you look stunning chick just as you are. But I know what you mean. I saw a photo of me 4 days after dd was born and dd said is that you?? I looked enormous and really rough.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And you'd just had a baby! I'm sure no one looks wonderful after all that hard work!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I did look at another one in June last year. I had just lost 1 1/2 stone and I thought I looked great. but looking at the photo now I was huge. I will get dh to take a new piccie of me in Barcelona then maybe I can get my head round what I look like now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You look fabulous!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

cheers chuck right back at you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hungry now. Tuna pita for lunch with salad and cup a soup, yum.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, you look amazing 

Kerry, never mind hun, its a blip, get back on it from today.  I must get some pitta i keep forgetting. how many points are they?

this soup is gorgeous, really thick and filling. ok on no count but not sure what the points would be, i should have worked it out


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMm pitta....DH takes Tuna Pitta's (wholemeal ones) to work.

I have been naughty this weekend.....or I feel like I have  

Friday - we just had nachos and a glass of wine
saturday _ I cooked a roast chicken
Sunday - dinner out and I had king prawn salad, lamb shank with parsnip mash and fruit crumble with custard....2 glasses of red and a brandy  

Today - I had a cooked b'fast    nothing for lunch and gonna have scrambled egg on toast for tea


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you have made my mouth water!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate the   she makes me crave things, and destroys my will power  

Sarah...your weekend food sounds yum! 

Flower...I'm a failure already!   will try and good for the rest of the day, promise.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it is hard at AF time hun, I'm due this weekend and I'll be craving crisps all week and then when it does come I just can't be bothered thinking about what to eat, i just want easy rubbish stuff.  you are doing so well, don't let a little blip put you off as you have been so determined xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be fine once she shows up full flow I'm sure.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah   I've got munches today, just want something like crisps or something or bread. must resist till after the gym!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls

how are we all doing? well after the class disaster and being ill over the weekend my diet starts tomorrow.. been and bought some stuff ready so no excuse..

flower: hows the xenical going hun? im starting it in the morning and am really nervous about what to eat, so tomorrow im going to have 

b:2 weetabix with s/skimmed milk and 2 crumpets with extra light spread on 

l: wholemeal pitta with lean chicken and salad with a low fat cupasoup

d: 2 low fat sausages with mash and cauli and broc and just a little bit of gravy 

and ive got some apples and oranges for snacks...

i really dont know if this is good as so used to sw and do you think that will be ok with xenical...

kerry: sorry you had af munchies hun but atleast you back on now chick.. cd 87 for me and still nothing at all...

scratch: im sure you look fantastic now youve lost all the weight hun.. i cant imagine the clothes youve bought..

sarah: mmmm cooked breakfast how yum, and dont worry about a treat at the weekend and it didnt sound to bad anyway..

im all geared up now for this i really wanted to start saturday but to be honest ive not eat much at all with this sore throat etc..

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry you've been sick over the weekend, hope you feeling better today. Your food sounds fine for Xenical, just be careful with the spread on your crumpets, your sausages and the gravy, other than that I guess its a case of trial and error. I'm sure you'll be fine. ONe episode of runny bum and you'll not want it again trust me   We're all here to help so just holler if you need us!

I'm having a bad bad day! Feckin'  ...I hate her!  Will ahve to work very hard at class tomorrow night!

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Kerry sorry   treating you badly hun... 

the spread ive bought is the new st ivel gold extra light and its less than 1% fat and the sausages ive bought are sainsburys extra light cumberland and are less than 3% fat... 

oh the thought of these side effects is   me out is it bad? see my job isnt the type where i can run to the loo easily really and its worrying me..

xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll be fine hun. Low fat stuff is no problem, and trust me you won't be running to the loo! Promise...


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well, I have been away skiing and am really busy at work so haven't had time to read back so I hope everyone is still OK... think I have managed to put back the whole 12lb I had lost before Christmas now    but trying really hard as the last clomid didn't work and have decided to go for broke now with IVF but have to lose weight first!

By the way everyone probably knows this but just in case anyone doesn't, Walkers Potato Heads are yummy and come in loads of flavours and are only 1.5 points (just over 100 cals I think) per bag, really good for a nice snack that feels a bit naughty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, how we doing 

Rachel, that food sounds fine.  I've been on Xenical over a week now and no oily bum, in fact apart from that rash which has now gone I've had no s/e.  If you look over on the belly buddies forum Tracey is doing a really good Xenical diary with what she has eaten, sounds like pitta is a good one to have.  If you can't access it, you might need to ask for it on technical support as you have to have permission to go on that thread    If you keep to foods i think with less than 3g of fat you should be ok. I've had bread, low fat marg, spuds, rice, pasta etc all without effect.  My GP said if I were to eat a peanut, then I'd be on the loo pooing out peanut oil!!! enough to put you off   good luck   Oh, she has p/m me her fat free cake recipe, I will post it on the recipe thread now.

Sarahpooh, you can do it hun. IVF is a big incentive, thats what spurred me on.

I went to the gym but only did 45 mins, me and dh were exhausted.  went home and had dry fried eggs, beans and SW chips made from boiled potatoes (all free on no count).  Back on points from Thursday.

brekkie - cornflakes
lunch - chicken broth soup, tub of cottage cheese if still hungry, LF yogurt
tea - chicken breast, couscous and something, probably salad or JP


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was goodish made a chicken and veg curry and had it with rice then had a small pice b'day cake then went to bed

Today

Breekie  2 x toast with marmite
lunch      ww soup yoghurt
dinner    left over curry with jp and small portion rice


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm toast and marmite 

Today
B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - toasted bagel with MARMITE
Dinner - healthy veggie chilli with brown rice

Sarah Pooh - welcome back hun


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Sarah! It's nice to be back. 

Flower, please can you tell me what is Xenical?  The thought of IVF is sort of spurring me on but also confusing and scary - how on earth do you choose a clinic etc?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Nice to have you back on board 

Xenical is a medication given for weight loss, you have to have a BMI above 30 I think.  I've been on it over a week now.  I don't know if it will make any difference to me to be honest but I'm giving it a go.  It tends to have better results in people who have had an unhealthy diet before starting them, with a high fat content in their foods. Whereas I have been following WW for a year now and hardly have fat anymore.  If you eat fat on Xenical you get "oily stools" so the fear of having this puts people off eating fat, then they lose weight.  Another one is Reductil which makes you feel full which Scratch had amazing results with, my GP didnt think this would help me either.  I'm just giving Xenical a go to see if it gives me a boost, to try and speed things up a bit.

Regarding IVF, we were put on the NHS at St Mary's which is where I see my gyane for IF and endo anyway.   When we decided to explore private (NHS list is 3 years) we kept hearing reports about CARE, and Jane one of the clomid oldies has just been there too, with a BFP on IUI  so her comments really helped.   I also had a nosey on the IVF boards to see if anyone was around my area of the country.  It seems that CARE and MFS (Manchester Fertility Services) are the main two for private IVF.  I've heard good reports about CARE, they seem to be a bit cheaper and they don't have a maximum weight policy for IVF (MFS do).   I contacted them via email and they booked me onto a monthly open evening that they do where you can have a look around and meet the staff, thats April 12th, but as the waiting list for the consultation is 12 weeks I've asked my GP to refer me in the meantime. hope this helps a bit xxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Flower! My BMI is still about 34 so it might be worth me asking the doc if I can have something to help... I have also read good things about Care especially their Nottingham clinic although it is quite a long way from me. Thanks very much for your reply - very helpful! I will start looking into clinics seriously now and see if I can get referred ASAP if they have long waiting lists - just think in 12 weeks you could lose nearly 2 stone on WW!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i'd make an appt with  your GP. Wont do any harm in asking. I just explained that I want to do everything in my power to have a success with IVF


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

DH is going to doc tomorrow for check up on abscess on his bum - nice - so I might go with him and ask then... raring to go now!  Also bought Claire Sweeney exercise DVD last time I went to WW (before holiday) it looks quite good so will be feeling the burn tomorrow on day off!  Bring on the legwarmers


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhh poor DH Sarah  

legwarmers I Love them - I love everything about the 80's


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you can keep the shoulder pads


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I did like my ra-ra skirt though


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I was watching 10 years younger last week and the clothes were looking very 80's   

I had a lush ra-ra skirt it was cerise pink and bright blue


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i watched that too. did you see her teeth!!! and that dress was hidious with the blue tights yuk


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

vile wasn't it?  I loved the 80's BUT no way would I have worn that dress and those tights  

those teeth


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I know Sarah - DH is not a happy bummy....      

Speaking of the 80s have you seen those new tops with puffed sleeves and bows at the neck - apologies if anyone likes them but in my opinion - BARF!!  I'm not sure if they're a throwback to late 70s or early 80s but I know one thing - they ming to the max!

Scratch you are so right about the shoulder pads.  I did like deely boppers and flourescent socks though.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and doc martin shoes ooooo comfy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and jelly shoes with matching bags


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had pink ones!!!! And do you remember those jeans with funny patches on and transfers. I am feeling really nostaligic now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Be good ladies and stay away from the fridge!!!

Remember we can do this and IVF is just around the corner


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well said


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I never had jelly shoes   still not over it!  Have got crocs now tho - nearly as good as jellies.

I agree Flower. Have just made myself some signs saying "Food or Baby?  Be Strong!"  to put on the fridge and food cupboard doors.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh i loved jellies.....now stop talking about them, i keep thinking of jelly you eat  

good idea about the signs!! I've stuck photos of me in my slimmer days all over the fridge at home.

Witchiepoocat once said something and I always think about it.  If you are about to eat something you shouldnt, stop for one second and ask yourself, is the joy you will have from eating that item going to be more than the joy of getting a BFP.  I think we all know the answer x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm jelly & ice cream


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

actually sugar free jelly with LF ice cream wouldnt be bad at all


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

No my work collegue has lost 3 stone in the last year and she has baked apple with LF ice cream for desert nearly every night    I love baked apple


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how would you do that then sarah, core it? never made it!!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls...

how are we all doing? good i hope.. just a quick one as ive got my lovely [sorry tmi] smear test this afternoon..  ...

well today is finally day 1 on xenical and to be honest nothing yet so hopefully this food will be ok... only 1 thing im experiencing is a really bad headache but that might something else so will have to wait see if it continues..
  

well im going to do some exercise later before tea, will try 30mins on exercise bike , do you think thats enough as it feels like i havent done any exercise since you lot were wearing your jelly sandals [sarahpoo i didnt have any either  ]

hope your all ok though..
love
Rachel xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rach...that will be hun. 30 mins moderate exercise is about 2 extra points! I forgot to say yesterday, watch your intake of carbs (like crumpets, bread, pasta) as for us PCOS girls they tend to encourage cravings as they are sugary carbs. Just a thought that might help you. Wholegrain bread etc much better.  The headache is probably from Xeinical, but stick with it will pass.

I've been terirble again   I'm s disappointed in myself!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

kerry: thanks hun, yeah ive made sure my pitta's are organic wholemeal, dont worry hun dont let a bad day bring on a bad week, but i totally agree with you about pcos cravings and it so hard as im like you and dont eat much meat at all but we will do it... try and think how good you felt last week when you stepped on those scales and hold that thought... i know ive got room to talk but my cons told me that and it does work...

right i must go and have a bath now as i keep putting it off..

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I cut  an apple open sprinkle raisens in wrap in foil and bake....we always had them for sunday tea my mum would bake with brown sugar and pour cream over afterwards 

we have loads of cooking apples in our orchard (my parents have a farm!)


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   sarah it sounds lovely...

right i am going now 

take care girls 
have a good night..

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel....I think buying new scales hasn't helped as they are actually right and I'm gutted as one my others I had lost! I guess at least I won't be surprised when I get on the WW ones now though. I had lost lb this am, but that was un-clothed and first thing I always weigh less!  

Sarah...sounds yum...do you put the apple back together then wrap or just wrap side by side?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry - I just cut opne like a JP and wrap together.....why were you naughty earlier have you eaten something bad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I might try that!!

Rachel, good luck with smear hun, will be over before you know it xx

supposed to be going swimming but got pre-AF bloat and tiredness not sure what to do.  

BE GOOD GIRLS!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...yes   a kit kat.....


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

one kit kat is nothing......walk up and down the stairs 20 times and I will forgive you  

Joke BTW I am just as naughty sometimes (if not more!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And some whole nut   .......


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooo my fave  and was it a 2 or 4 finger kit kat??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

2 finger...2 points. I'm hopeless. I get such awful chcoclate cravings it drives me mental. I hate myself for it.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good. but might be naughty tonight after dd's swimming lessons she always has chippy. SO as it is so cold I might join her in some chippy chips yum yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was mostly good, did half an hour swimming and had chicken breast (marinated in teryaki sauce - lovely actually, first time i've had it), cous cous and boiled potatoes.  Only trouble was I was starving when I got in after swim and dh was going for a run so late tea so i had a couple of mini bruschetta bite thingies with LF houmous.   I feel very pre-AF so have no hope tonight but lets it over with and start afresh on points tomorrow.  I'm going food shopping tonight.

brekkie - cornflakes with skim milk
lunch - cottage cheese with pineapple, rivita and chicken if still hungry
tea - not sure yet


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am sure you will do just fine flower. All the exercise and being good will pay off. and next week will be even better thats if af arrives(hopefully it wont)

s x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i think next week will be better for me.  I might have to change my weigh in day, just trying to sort it out. I asked about reflexology at the hotel where my gym is last night, the woman is ringing me later but the staff thought she only did Wednesdays.  Unless I still go to WW and then go to reflexology after but i normally do my food shopping wednesday night. decisions decisions!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good when I got home. Walked Max, made some pasta with cheese sauce for tea and had a WW dessert. Made a smoothy for today and also some mushroom soup to have with my carrot salad at lunch. Will try and be good for tonight. Not holding up much hope as I've been soooo bad. Lost 2lbs onmy scales this am, but naked and first thing so weigh less! WIll weigh clothes for tonight!  

Starting again tomorrow


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am gonna buy some fruit today as have none in the house  

Today
B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - veggie chilli
Dinner - Pork Chop with Veggies and chesnuts


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, you did ok last night/today hun, wasnt it just the choc yesterday that you did bad?  I'm sure you will be fine.  I expect to stay the same tonight, almost tempted not to go!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower   you must go!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yes Miss


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am off now. We wont be having chippy tonight so I can be naughty at weekend instead

Flower  Good look chick

Kerry stay strong hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I just went out at lunch and I could smell fish and chips BUT I came back and ate my veggie chilli


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have pathetically failed again   I have the willpower of a goldfish!

I am also tempted not to go tonight but I will face the music of my appaling eating habits this week. And I suppose having lost 6lb last week she won't be expecting me to lose much this week! 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what have you eaten Kerry?  

You must go tonight hun .....you will be OK


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

4 Maryland cookies! And a fish finger sandwich!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you naughty girl 

Go tonight, you might surprise yourself. and if you have put on you will get a kick up the bum like I did after Xmas. I don't want to go but will


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will go. I'm just so disappointed with myself. I've got so little self control! I was fine last week, it's all the   fault! 

I will lose the weight....I will lose the weight.....I will lose the weight.....I will lose the weight.......

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Trust me, i'm due AF and all i want is crisps with lots of salty flavour   might have some after weigh in


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls,,

how are we all doing? 

kerry: dont worry hun you will be fine and whatever the outcome i know you will be back on track tomorrow so after class treat yourself then start a fresh in the morning..

flower: hope you to have a good weigh in hun, lets see if the Xenical has boosted your weight, im like you when af due i crave salt esp plain crisps.. mmmm

scratch:mmm chippy chips, my mouth watering when i read your post shame not having them ,, what are you going to have instead then at the weekend?

sarah: good girl for resisting fish and chips mmm not sure i could of, but then again i love chilli so i hope you enjoyed it..


well day 2 on xenical and so far so good except th old headache again.. just hope it works.. i will try my best.. didnt do my exercise last night as i felt bit tender after doctors yesterday, but everything fine bp bang on what it should be and everything else ok just got to wait for my results...

having ww hotpot with cauliflower and cabbage for tea.. hope its nice..

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl Rachel, sounds like you are being very good   I'm gonna get some WW ready made stuff tonight including the new oval pizzas which are yummy.

do you think if i have something with fat in tonight after weigh in without taking tonights Xenical, i will be safe from oily stools? just fancy something nice for tea, nothing like chips etc, maybe just a nice shop bought curry or something


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: im not so sure about if you miss but my friend who is also on xenical took her last one on wednesday as she got a few treats coming up and she went for a chinese on friday and boy did she know it as within 10mins she was on the toilet..   ... but that was a proper chinese so id say if you have a bought one then go for one thats no more than 15g fat and that should see you ok ...

im looking for some ideas for lowfat curry sauces i usually use the balti sizzle and stir but i looked at fat content and i wont be having that while on xenical as it vvvv high... any ideas? 

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck thats enough to put me off!! might stick to a WW one 

I've found one which is lovely and LF but can't remember the actual amounts. It doesnt even say its LF on the jar.  Its Lloyd Grossman dopiaza in a jar.  I do it with 2 chicken breasts in a casserole dish in the oven for about an hour. its gorgeous.  Janie was addicted to it after i told her about it too.  Yum yum!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually, think i will make that tonight!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower I wouldn't risk it hun. The shop bought one I mean. I think it would be horrid afterwards!

Rachel...I will get back on the wagon tomorrow, I promise. If I could lose 3lbs a week for a month thats almost a stone off! I'll try my very best.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks flower i will look out for that as i love curry.. as at the moment im sticking to safe foods and im trying to think of ideas to addapt my favourite meals and get some ideas..

kerry: i know if you stick your mind to it hun you will do this hun... the only thing drivng me forward is the fact that im not allowed treatment until lost this weight and i know that if i dont then i will never get that chance of a baby... 
dont get me wrong ive been tempted to have a little treat etc but everytime i think about it, i imagine holding my child in my arms and smelling that baby smell.. and it soon stops me in my tracks.. but i also know what it like to be overpowered by craving for naughty food when af about..

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be fine tomorrow when I'm back in the "zone"!!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

kerry:   thats what i like to hear        ....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

As expected, I stayed the same.  Bloody AF bloat. hopefully once AF is here and some if it shifts I will lose for next week.  Back on points!

Rachel - I had a couple of popadums last night with dips and my curry that I told you about yesterday with rice and no Xenical disasters!! didnt take my evening tablet after it but had my brekkie and lunch one.

I'm starting to think as GP suspected that Xenical wont work for me, but I'll do it another week and see what happens.

Kerry hope you got some good news 

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skim milk
lunch - 4 ww toast, tin of WW tuna in tom sauce
tea - ww chicken and spinach lasagne

Rachel - have you had the tuna in tom sauce they are lovely on toast?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

I was good I didn't manage to eat all my dinner last night   must be the met cos I don't seem to have much of an appetite.

Flower - well done for staying same....like I said before its better than putting on.  

Rachel - Are you on xenical too hun?  

Kerry - How did you get on?  

Scratch - you OK?

Today 
B'fast - yoghurt and fruit
Lunch - WW soup and brown bread
Dinner - not sure yet.....maybe just srambled eggs on toast


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done flower sts is good

I have terrible bloating. I think it might be the clomid and I should be ov'ing about now so I have taken a water tablet. and I have had bread the last few mornings for brekkie so back on cereal today. I d didnt have my chippy last night I had a lf tuna pasta bake and it was pants

Breekkie  trim flakes skim milk
Lunch    ww soup fruit yoghurt
Dinner      WW cottage pie carrots and brocolli


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

By some miracle I lost a pound! Got knows how, probably because the  finally arrived. So thats half a stone in 2 weeks. And I'm back on the wagon today so hopefully I'll have a good lose next week too. If I could lose 3.5lbs a week it would take me 16 weeks to lose 4 stone! I know that wont happen, but if I aim for 20-25 weeks I should do it!

Flower...well done hun, better than putting on. I'm sure Af bloat has a lot to answer for. I think your right about Xenical, it probably won't do much.

Scratch....it will be ovulation bloat I'm sure.

Sarah....Met dose take your appetite away, but remember you need to eat to be able to take your tablet! 

Rachel...how are you doing hun?

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done Kerry  

Scratch - I am feeling bloated this week too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done Kerry I knew yu c ould do it

I took a water tablet thi smorning and I havent stopped weeing since so it must of been fluid


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry !!   Thats my girl, keep up the good work.

Just had my ww in tom sauce on toast, yummy   going swimming tonight too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Stayed the same.....AGAIN

Last night I was good I had a lamb chop with veggies and an ovaltine with skimmed milk at bedtime 

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt and Fruit
Lunch - Wholemeal Rice with chicken
Dinner - not sure


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Staying the same is as good as loosing. 

I lost 2 lbs to now BMI is 24 so I am now happy with my weight so I have to try and maintain. I think I will be good for another weeke though before my blow out next weekend. Swimming tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent girls, I am very proud of you all 

I was good.  Only did about 18 lengths in the pool, went home and had WW chicken and spinach lasagne with beans (lovely actually - its a chilled WW meal) and a WW choc roll.

brekkie - 2 medium bread toasted
lunch - not sure, meeting friend in canteen. Might have tuna pasta salad
tea - quorn sweet and sour with rice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good too. Didn't fancy much for tea so just had scrambled egg and mushrooms with 2 ww toast. And 2 WW carrot cake slices. Still 5 points under!

Today:
Oatibix with skim milk
WW soup with 2 ww toast and a ww cheese triangle
Low fat veg curry (Co-op low fat balti sauce) and rice.

Yum yum! ^eatpie^

xxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi ladies

you are all doing so brilliantly, I wish I could get back into it like you!  

I asked the doc about Xenical etc but he said if I did get pg (oh look there's a flying pig) it could cross the placenta and they don't know what the effects might be, I told him other ladies in my situation were on it and he said if I lose some weight first then go back and he might give me some other drug.  If I could lose the weight I wouldn't need the blinkin drug though would I?    

Anyway I was quite good yesterday except when making my treat hot chocolate (within points allowance) last night I went a bit mad and finished off the marshmallows so I was about 1.5 points over but at least they've all gone now, I'm not going to buy any more because I can't trust myself.

Today: 
b'fast - cheerios and skimmed milk 
lunch - quorn slices, salad and WW mayo sandwich 2 slices bread 
          WW yoghurt, apple
tea - quorn lasagne and lots of veggies.

Sarah xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sarah - I think Flower has had to stop TTC whilst on xenical (she will correct me if I am wrong)

Scratch - how tall are you hun?  Just wondered  

Mmmm your WW Flower sounded nice 

Kerry - well done you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah I am 5ft 7 ins so quite tall

Dh has just phoned we are having pizza hut for tea so tonight is naughty night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah you can't ttc when taking Xenical, so getting pg shouldn't be an issue. Worth asking again I think.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kerry i will do that.
 xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you cant get pg whilst taking Reductil either.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm PIzza Hut ....

Yes you are quite tall aren't you?  Taller than my DH!!!!!!!  hes only 5 ft 6


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dh hates me wearing heels because he is 5ft 9 ins so if I wear a 3 in heal I tower over him. So I always wear flats and thats why I can get away with the weight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah you shouldnt get pregnant whilst on Xenical, although my gp didnt tell me that!! I learn more on FF sometimes.    I'd actually stopped ttc anyway, it wont happen for us now i'm off clomid.

Just had a yummy tuna pasta in the canteen. my friend had curry, rice and naan   Really want something sweet, pre-AF   Think I'll do an options.

Got WW pizza for tomorrow night and quorn cottage pie for Sunday with veg


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Be good ladies just keep in your mind what your being good for I know you can do it

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I need something naughty, bloomin AF has a lot to answer for. I will have control, i will have control, i will have control .......


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep strong Flower!  Think about that BFP and whether you would rather have a BFP or something naughty to eat - er, that would be a no brainer wouldn't it?  

I have just been to Costa Coffee to meet a (skinny) friend for lunch and had nothing but a cup of black tea (couldn't face any more herb tea)  all the cakes and things in the counter looked yummy but I thought of you girls and how good you all are!  Don't give in, you will feel really good tomorrow when you look back. 

Sarah xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done Sarah

My friend popped in at lunch with a caramel slice and I didn't eat it!!!! Wooo HOO !!!

be good everyoneXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will be as good as possible. Making veg curry tonight (very adventurous for me!) having folks over tomorrow my sister is doing baked feta, I'm doing something with chicken and a chocolate cheesecake (will use low fat biscuits and cheese). Staying at DH's aunts on sunday so don't know what we'll have, and monday is the funeral so will be as good as possible.

Well done for staying strong lovelies  

Flower...you sound like me last week! [email protected]@dy witch!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sarah, well done to you too!  (turning down a caramel slice, now that IS impressive)

Sorry to hear you have got to go to a funeral Kerry    I hope it goes ok for you.  Your post made me laugh when you said "I'm doing something with chicken and a chocolate cheesecake", I had visions of you juggling with them or something  

Anyway I am off now, just wanted to say be good everyone and hope you all have lovely weekends, hugs to you Flower, stay strong, don't let the witch get you down  

Sarah xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xxx


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

HIYA ALL  
hope u all dont mind me posting here flowerpot pointed me this way,i start clomid in about 2-3 weeks when af arrives and the con has told me i should have lost about 8-9lb by then i have been really trying but hvnt lost anything so far and its been a week allready,i have a few questions hope you dont mind

Does clomid really make u put on weight?

con has put me on 50mg and most of you are on 100 why is this?

How the hell can i shift this weight??


----------



## Ankara (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,

Any hormonal drugs increase your weight.  I started out on clomid 50mg and they found that i responded to it fine for AI or home plan but if we were doing ICSI, i was put onto 100mg.  If you have never been on it and depending on your treatment, that will govern what your dose will be and how you react to it.  They have to get a base-line on how you will respond to it.  The less hormone taken the better to get the job done.

Hope this helped

Regards
Ankara


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello ladies!
1 1/4 lbs kicked to the curb this week. Just bought a new pedometer, going to start using it on Monday. It will (hopefully) give me a bit of a kick exercise wise.  Going to my sister's tonight for a chinese takeaway  and some wine , hopefully it will not make my weekend too weighty!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya diet buddies, hope you are all having a very good healthy weekend?!!

Tanya, clomid put about a stone on me, but i wasnt slim to start with!!!  Are you going to follow any kind of diet plan, or just switch to healthy eating?

I think I'm gonna stop xenical, i cant see that its any good for me with eating healthily anyway.

I have been good most of the weekend, stuck to my LF quorn sweet and sour on friday night and WW pizza yesterday.  Only blip was yesterday because we had our tea really early then went to friends, we were hungry about midnight on our way home. dh decided he wanted pizza so i got a shop bought sarnie from the garage so i was over my points yesterday.  trying to pull it back today, had special K for brekkie, and ww toast and ww pate for lunch.  doing quorn cottage pie and veg for tea.   Still no AF so feel bloated, sick to death, hope it comes before Wednesday weigh in!!!

Be good xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello all...

hows our weekends going?

flower: im sure a sandwich will be fine if you are good rest of the week hun dont worry... ive got ww pizza for tea to   ... i would wait until wednesday to see if xenical has boosted your weight loss before stopping it... if it not made much different then like you say is it worth it... 

wendycat : well done on the loss hun... hope you enjoyed your chinese..

tanya: good luck with clomid and your weight loss hun...

well ive been good, as the thought of xenical s/e are keeping me on the straight and narrow... cant wait until tuesday to see if it working...

speak to you all soon...
love
Rachel xxx


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

oh flowerpot u got me worried now,in what time scale did you put that stone on when on clomid?
Did any1 else put on much weight with clomid?if so how long did it take to pile on?
Sorry for moaning bout the same thing im just worried as ive allready got ALOT of weight to lose  
im eating really healthy got not diet plan just doing my own kind of diet which has worked in the past,i just got a lack of motivation when it comes to exercising cause im to tired after work but i clean rooms in a hotel at mo so it is hard work,i have a treadmil but after being on my feet all day i dont really wanna run what do all u girls do ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got horrendous PMT, AF is late and all I want is chocolate. I gave in and had a couple of Milk Tray last night and quite frankly I don't care!

Not sure if i have the energy for the gym tonight although brought my stuff with me

brekkie - 2 oatabix skim milk
lunch - ww toast, ww tuna in tom
tea - mushroom burger, JP and beans I think

Tanya, I was on clomid on and off for 18 months and it was only the last part of it that i stepped up healthy eating/exercise. If you are good whilst on it you should be just fine I'm sure.  I dont run at the gym, if I go on the tredmill i tend to do fast uphill walking x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower chick you sound like me. I had a row with dh over the weekend and I was sooooo down that I went tright opff the rails. I had melted cheese sarnies and loads of chocolate and chips twice!!!!

But I fixed my bike(all by myself while dh watched) and I am off out on it tonight. We made up so at least we got bms in

You will be fine honey. the witch is messing you about this month

s xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls,  

Scratch well done for fixing your bike, sounds really impressive!  Good job you made up and got the  in   

Flower if you're really tired you should be gentle with yourself when the  is about, I'm sure a couple of milk tray won't be the end of the world!  Sorry to hear you've got such bad PMT hun 

Tanya if it's any help I actually lost weight (by doing WW) while on clomid, although I have since put it back on that's because of stuffing face at Xmas and on holiday.  I think Flower is right, if you're good you'll be fine.

Rachel, well done for being good!

Wendycat, well done on the weight loss, hope the chinese was good!  How's that pedometer? 

I have been good this weekend and did my WW exercise DVD (the Claire Sweeney one) yesterday morning for the first time, OW my legs are really aching!  It's a good video, I would recommend it, I got it at the WW meeting.  Effective but not so it nearly kills you.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm I have been a little naughty.....Friday was good, Saturday I made kung po chicken with noodles and had 2 glasses of wine....Sunday we had roast turkey with roast potatoes and veg and last night I ate 3 welsh cakes    to top it off I have just had popcorn chicken from KFC for lunch


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what are Welsh cakes? 

Supposed to be going swimming but I feel proper sorry for myself  so think I'll just go home, have a nice bath and put PJ's on 

Sarahpoop - its good if you can feel the aches the day after, shows its worked   I know a lot of our WW members have bought that video and swear by it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG I feel another regional food conversation!!!!!!  My nan used to make the most delicious welsh cakes they are flat cakes with fruit in and are cooked on a griddle pan, they are very yummy...... me and Dh popped into a farm shop and bought some y'day then I warmed them in microwave for supper.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yummy, they sound delish


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

afternoon all...

flower:  sorry you feeling so down hun i hope  stops messing you about hun.. im the same though on cd 95 today and i feel like i could curl up the settee with a big bar of wholenut... go home have a lovely long soak put the fire on and cuddle up and watch tv.. thats what im going to do..  ..

scratch: well done on the bike hun.. im useless at things like that.. glad you and dh made up...

sarah: my mouth has been watering at your  food.. but atleast you enjoyed it hun..

sarahpoo: good for you hun doing that exercise video... i need to step my exercise up abit.. ive got loads of videos so i will pick one out soon..

kerry: hope you ok hun..

well its weigh in tomorrow...  really hope its worked... been really good so it should of, had that ww pizza the chicken italiano one with oven chips last night [how sad even weighed my chips  ] but itwas my treat but still being good and i must say it was  yummy..

xxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Rachel  with weigh in.  you poor thing, CD95, here's me moaning about being CD38.  I've just posted on the oldies thread to ask Kerry because my consultant said i was negative for pcos but "borderline".   Even tho I don't have polycystic ovaries (any cysts i get are large endo ones) I do have the features, ie hair, weight gain, erratic periods.   I was just wondering whether I should give Met another go again, to see if that helps to even out my cycles a bit. It was so good on clomid knowing where I was upto.  It also helped with weight loss.

Don't think I'm going to go to WW tomorrow, I am sick of staying the same whilst this AF is messing me about. I'm swollen, bloated, tired, ratty etc.  Had a sensible tea last night but ended up with a few more milk tray, my cravings are much much worse than usual 

brekkie - ww toast
lunch - ww soup
tea - ww meal 

I haven't take my Xenical either, waste of bloomin time.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww chick dont get to down about it. but i do sympathise with the af symptoms. I put on 5 lbs in bloat just from having bread over weekend. but luckily it has shifted now. try drinking loads today and broclli helps too

Stick with it thogh hun your doing so well. all of oyu are

I actually managed to be good last night so hanging in there after my terrible weekend

s xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

TODAY I WILL BE GOOD I PROMISE!!!!!!

B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Turkey sandwich BB
Dinner - Veggie Chilli with brown rice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks, will try and get some more water down.

I think the time has come to try Met again   *gulp*


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just take it slowly chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here...been as good as poss  

Saturday all day I had a low fat muffin then folks came for dinner. Sister made baked feta (toms, onion, bit of feta in foil/baking parchment baked for 40 mins), I made chicken Panini (chicken slit and stuffed with mozzerella, basil and garlic then grilled) with dry roast charlotte potatoes and rocket salad. Followed by a half healthy dark and white chocolate cheesecake (home-made!). A few glasses of wine and a tia maria!

Sunday...not great! Quorn sausage and cheese grilled sandwich, piece of cheese cake, a Mcchicken sandwich (oops!) then MIL/DH's aunt had cooked tea for us when we got to Portsmouth (Veggie sausage and mash with peas).

Yesterday...2 toast with marmalade then some buffet, and a piece of cae. A twirl on the way home, some coleslaw then another piece of cake! So not a great weekend!

Back on the wagon today though! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your meal sounds lovely on sat kerry 

I just couldnt face my WW soup, i feel faint and weak so having a bag of walkers crips (sunseed oil ones so not too bad) and a chicken and EL philli sarnie from the canteen


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry abut your lunch it sounds pretty healthy to me hun and if you dont feel to clever it is probably what you need. I hope you havent taken PK on an empty tummy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no i made sure i had a banana before taking PK

hopefully i will be at home before i need my really strong ones


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good make sure you get yourself off home early and put your feet up and get the wheat bag out. I am sure you will feel much better once af arrives properly.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will hun, not long now, finishing at 4 or a bit earlier if boss does one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower do you have you points thingy for working out points? Can you tell me what 300 cals and 0.4g of sat fat would be. I've forgotten my stuff.

Meal was yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i haven't but hang on one sec because a girl in the office does WW but she is just on the phone.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

She hasnt got hers either but agrees with me that it would be about 3 to 4 points, the fat is very low on it


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi girls

Ive been told I need to diet aswell (I didnt need telling really!) Joined weight watchers last week, had a bit of a shock when I got on the scales! Its the big weigh in tomorrow night, I bought some scales for the bathroom but it doesnt look like ive lost anything! 

Think ive been eating this "Anytime" veggie soup for nothing! Doing the points thing and it was going well till Saturday, back on track Sunday though, just want to have lost half a pound!

Can anyone recommend low point lunches to take to work? 

Lea xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...thanks hun. Will do all my points form the weekend tonight too.

LeaLea...hi there. I'm sure you will have lost something hun. Don't be disheartened. Your in the right place. Flower is great at lunches, and I'm sure she'll ahve lots of suggestions for you. I stick to WW soup and WW bread, or Ryvita and Extra Light Philly. Easy things. Also a small JP with tuna and salad as its filling.  Good luck and let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Lea nice to have you on board 

have you got access to anything for lunch like a microwave/toaster/hob etc?  

have you seen our recipe thread?  I will just find it and bump it up so you should see it when looking the main clomid page


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

heres the link :-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45030.msg1127468#new


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Lea - I have soup mainly for lunch or at the moment my fave is tinned tomatoes on toast!!!!!  

Guys - I was bad again today DH took me to lunch after clinic so I deserve telling off


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls how are we all...

well to my utter disbelief and shock when i weighed this morning ive lost 10lb! im in total shock,how is it possible.. i got on and off scales 4 times and even got dh out of bed to check it for me  and i thought the scales had broke so made dh weigh himself and they fine so got on again and yep 10lb..  as you can tell im in shock..

flower: hope your feeling bit better today hun.. did you have a relaxing evening.. i would def start met again as it might help your cycles even out im only on 1000mg [2 a day] so it not as bad as the 1500mg.. it is possible to have pcos with out the cysts  i know but i read it is... have you ever had your testosterone levels checked?

kerry: hope yesterday was ok hun and was thinking of you... how you feeling?

sarah: how are you hun

scratch: hows it going chick?

xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

10lbs  WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that in one week!! thats amazing


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

wow 10lb that is amazing well done Rachel


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

yes i started xenical last tuesday and weighed this morning... i really cant believe it... but dh said it what scales say so believe it and carry on.. i know i wont lose as much every week but its given me the boost to carry on... 

xxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow!  Rachel that is truly amazing, well done you!  I was just about to post you good luck for the weigh in and then I saw you had just posted - way to go!!!      

Hi Lea, I bet you will have lost something, sometimes WW scales give you a surprise when your own ones at home don't (don't ask me how but it happens!)  On my work days I have a sandwich made with 2 slices of bread from a wholemeal 400g loaf with 2 quorn slices in it and tomato lettuce and cucumber and I spread the bread with 1 level tablespoon of WW mayonnaise instead of marge or whatever and the whole thing is only 2.5 points.  I have a WW yoghurt as well, half a point strawberry and raspberry flavours and 1 point all the rest, and I have some fruit as well.  You could use wafer thin ham or something if you don't like quorn.  

Hi Flower, sorry to hear you are still feeling so cr*p   I read in the WW stuff that the weeks you don't want to go to your weigh ins are really the most important ones so try and go tomorrow if you can hun, I will be going too and thinking of you  

Kerry your meal on saturday sounds YUM especially the cheesecake!  Hope you didn't really juggle with it  

Never mind Sarah, tomorrow's another day


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG RACHEL!!! 10lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats amazing. Are you going to weigh in tonight? Or are you doing at home? Thats fantastic hun, keep up the good work!

I won't ahve lost this week I know I won't.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks girls... 

kerry: im doing it alone, as the class i wanted to go she doesnt do anymore... ive just cut out the rubbish and drunk more water and took my xenical..

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats amazing hun, kep up the good work!

I bet I've put on this week


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

bloody hell Rachel way to go well done you

I lost 1 1/2 lbs this week so not bad after my terrible weekend. So I can let myself go a little in Barcelona. Bring on the ice cream and chorizo

How were the rest of you??

Flower did you go?


Brekkie  Finesse skim milke
Lunch  WW suop friuit
Dinner  Veggie fish bake carrots brocolli
S xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

is ovaltine with skimmed milk bad for me?  I have become addicted and can't go to bed without one   Well I am 32 soon  

Scratch - what's the weather like in Barcelona?  Well done you  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - WW soup
Dinner - veggie chilli with brown rice again


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

weather is about 3 degrees warmer than here but sunny so should be ok

sarah  have you tried the ovaltine light one as the other has loads of sugar in it. I was addicted to it too when i was having dd and it put my sugar through the roof


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

did not know they did ovaltine light but I will try some now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Or horlicks lite is good too and bournvita lite me and dd live off the stuff


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Morning girls

Anyone know how many ww points is in a bowl of Oatso Simple - with milk?? Forgotten my points calculator - I've eaten it now so cant do much about it but it tasted very sweet! 

Lea x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry lea lea cant help you there Flower will probably know


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lea...2.5 hun, with skim milk.  

I wasn't very good. Had a few choc biscuits yesterday afternoon, 2 crumpets when I got home, but only had tost for tea...followed by a slice of cheesecake! Oops   Did go to class though.

Today:
Oatibix & 1 slice toast with marg
WW soup (seems we're all on that today!) & Ww toast
Pub tea after weigh in!! And a glass of rose!!

Scratch..well done honey, thats another good loss!

Sarah..try the lighter versions, as Scratch said it will lower your sugar intake.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya chicks
AF has finally arrived so finally the bloat should start shifting. I'm not going to WW, not because I don't want to but just that I'm not upto it. Drugged up on PK's so going home to bed after I finish work, I've only come in for a few hours today.   Will be back on track from tomorrow, dh is doing food shop so asked for lots of fish, chicken, salads etc.

Rachel, you should do a ticker on your postings, that will spur you on with such a great loss 

Lea, I try and vary my lunches if I can.  Sometimes a sarnie. sometimes WW soup.  WW do small tins (pack of 3) of tuna in tom sauce which is yummy spread on toast (ww bread) for only 1 point.  You could do cous cous with chopped toms, cucumber etc.  Pasta with roasted veg or tuna or just toms and cucumber and onion.  Rivita with EL philli or other LF soft cheese.   Even one of the low pointed WW ready meals if you have access to a microwave.    cottage cheese too.  JP with tuna or something.    Salad with boiled egg, or smoked salmon, prawns or something.  Prawns are good as filling but very LF.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't want to go to weigh in but I am going to face the music!  

Flower...you go straight to bed missy, hopefully you'll feel much better tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry I'm sure you will do fine!

I suppose i'd better ring my leader and tell her i'm not coming


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah you might not have to pay then. 

I must get motivated again tomorrow!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been good so far and had WW soup and brown bread and am now munching on some grapes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just rung leader, she leaves tonight!  said she will put me down as cancellation and i wont have to pay.  I promise i'll be back on it tomorrow x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Leaves as in giving up WW leading? 

I'm hopeless, a lost cause!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, she says she is finding it too hard what with her family and her other job, plus said there are other issues too.  I had noticed that she had put most of her weight back on that she had lost, I guess they don't take to kindly to that happening to the leaders.

Why, what have you had?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I noticed in my mums Woman or Womans Own (cant remember which) from this week, they had a freebie offer on for the Claire Sweeney DVD which is backed by weightwatchers and has food tips too. you just pay the P&P x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not a good advert for WW Flower  

Kerry  what have you done hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

weigh twitchers?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a couple of choccie biscuits. No hope for me!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ahhhh i see the censors change weight [email protected] as its got a swear word in the middle!!!

 for weigh in kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I never noticed that before!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

took me ages to work out what swear word!!!! Im pretty thick really


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No your not!  

Dear Lord, please let me hvvae lost or have stayed the same tonight at weigh in. I know I've been bad but I promise to be good from tomorrow.
Thank you
Kerry


xxx


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Yippeeeeee!!! Lost 2lb at ww last night! All that soup was worth it!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Lea - well done  

kerry - how did you get on hun?  

I was good last night  

Today
B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - tinned toms on toast (brown bread)
Dinner - not sure yet prob scrambled eggs on toast


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Lea!!   Get yourself a ticker so you can see your progress 

Kerry, hope it was good news 

Back on it today girls and raring to go!

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skim milk, banana
lunch - chicken and noodle salad (ready prepared - 4 points), WW yogurt
tea - cod and mixed beans polencia (or something or other!!)

Asda have brought a huge range of healthy eating stuff out frozen and chilled.  lots of fish and chicken stuff, some for the oven, microwave or steamed.  I got the cod fillet and beany (got all different types of beans with a butter type dressing on the cod) thing that I'm having tonight and a king prawn noodle dish.   Think they are both 5 or 6 points.   Also got some Jordans Frusli bars, 2 points but very sweet and full of berries if you need something like that.   got tuna steaks for Saturdays tea with stirfry, sunday chicken and roasted veg. sorted 

Can't go gym with AF tonight but will try and get there Sunday night


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done Lea

Kerry  How did you get on missy?

Flower I have been having those "you are what you eat" cereal bars and they are quite sweet but really LF and no sugar. Great when you have a craving 

I was good up until dd didnt finish her chippy chips and then I did oooops but had nothing else but my fish and steamed veggies

Brekkie  Finesse skim milk
Lunch    Ww soup fruit 
Dinner    WW meal and veggies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

3lbs on.....don't know how.....gutted.

Back on the wagon today.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't feel   hon - you CAN do it!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

definately you can do this stay focused


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Just really disappointed in myself.

I will do it.


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Kerry - start again today, you'll do it  
Anyone know how I get a ticker thing going? Still new to this!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lea, click on my ticker hun, and following it through (pick which pic you want etc) right at the end you get a link for FF to copy and paste into your signature profile on FF.  shout if you get stuck

Kerry, awww hun, i don't believe it. I don't think you warranted 3lbs on did you? I dont remember you even being that bad.  Chin up chick, I'm back on form today, we will do this together 

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm finding it hard to diet at all ....not having your own kitchen is a pain in the  ..much as my mum is ace cooking all our meals for us she hasn't got a CLUE about dieting.....still i've still stayed the same since Xmas (having put 2lbs on over the festive hols) so i guess that's not too bad - just wish i could shift it to get back to my 10lbs loss.

any tips anyone for stuff I can do from home without the need of a kitchen? (only got toaster and microwave)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Kerry don't be sad I haven't lost for weeks and I am sure I have put on this week   you can do it hun.

Flower - MMMM you meals sound delish 

Scratch - where can I get those cereal bars  

B3ndy - TINNED TOMATOES ON TOAST!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you and your tinned toms on toast! ....do have shares in a tinned toms company?    (sorry - but that would make me yack!..i'm more a beans on toast kinda girl!  )


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I got the cereal bars in Morrisons down the cereal isle. they do Mapkle and pecan and citrus. the citrus ones are yummy


B3ndy  Have you tried the new steam fresh meals. Asda do some and Birds eye. They go in the micorwave and veerything is in them. REally tasty and quite alot of choice. Or like Sarah sys Tinned toms on toast my fave


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooops you posted before me stick to the beans then and get ww ones


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

does anyone else sell them scratch coz i haven't got an asda near me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morrisons sell the birds eye ones and I thinkm  tesco do them too. they are usally frozen and in an oval dish  the chicken and tarragon one is nice and the salmon too


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll have a look in tesco then  (no morrisons near me either!) i've got a Sainsbury's BGTY veggie curry tonight as folks are going out for the night


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i have seen them in most supermarkets, they are in like an oval dish, "steam fresh" and they have the whole thing in the tub, ie noodles, rice, veggies etc.    you could make scrambled egg in a microwave or any kind of WW ready meal or JP.  bit hard to do "fresh" meals with only a microwave I guess, trying to think....


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you can cook fish in the microwave and get those micro rice too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah and micro chips!  

this chicken noodle salad is lovely i got from asda, its got a sweet chilli sauce thats got a real spicy kick to it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i love anything spicy the hotter the better for me. and apparently the turmeric is good for your joints. that programme about food is on again tonight on bbc 2 tonight it is about foods that help you loose and maintain weight. should be quite good the rest have been so far


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got WW soup and 2 WW toast with 2 WW cheese triangles, followed by WW yogurt! No, I'm not sponsored by WW! Although I should be.

We went to the pub after weigh in and I had a goats cheese tart with new pots and salad, and a large glass of wine. Just finshed and my WW leader came in! Had a diet coke after that!  

B3ndy...Any Tesco Healthy Living meal, steamed veg. I'm sure you can steam chicken. Do you have a George Forman grill? Its the most used thing in our kitchen! Can do all types of meat on there, and veggies for a stir fry effect (do sauce separately) Even heat up fajitas in the top bit. You can get the small ones for about £20.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh I love my George, couldnt do without it.  tuna steaks, salmon, chicken, steak even bacon, sausages and an egg if you want!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm goats cheese 

I feel i've got my determination back today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good keep that feeling in your mind when you feel like cheating. I love my George too my dad even does cheese toasties on his


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cheese toasties are the best on the George! We use it for everything, although Flower how do you do an egg on it? Doesn't it run off??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

very carefully i would of thought


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did you get additional legs? that you can put on the front, so the grill goes flat rather than sloped?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what can i have that has a bit of sugar or something in it without being too bad, (TMI ALERT).....i have big clots and i'm feeling quite spaced out, hardly surprisingly really, feel like i need something sweet.  had my salad and yogurt, just having a cuppa


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

pop a little sugar i your tea or see if someone has some digestives or rich tea.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...we did't get the legs, I wonder if you can buy them seperatly? Have a biscuit or something hun.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls...

flower: hope you feeling better now the  af showed up and relieved you black cloud hun... glad your back and raring to go, will have to look in asda for that salad as i love chilli mmm...

kerry: oh hun dont be disheartened with your gain.. aslong as you stick to itthis week you will shift that plus more i bet..

sarah: i love tinned tommys on toast to mmmm

scratch: hope you are well hun..

b3ndy: like the girls said ww meals etc for the microwave and i to couldnt live without my george foreman and it amazes me the fat that comes out of some food..

lea lea: well done with the 2lbs of hun...

i dont know if af due but got sore (.)(.) and very heavy feeling downstairs hope she does... and craving naughty food but i will be good just had a bag of walkers baked [nice] and first time ive ever tried them but ww lemon slice and mmmmm was yummy.. [could of been a tiny bit bigger though  ]

today
breakfast: cornflakes
lunch:2 wholemeal bread with tuna and cucumber,walkers baked and ww lemon slice..
dinner:ww pizza with oven chips..

kerry im turning into a ww advert to  ...

any ideas girls as last night i had quorn fillets with mash and veg but they a bit plain any ideas thats lowfat and give it a big of something?

xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Quron fillets are a it blacd aren't they. You could try mixing some low fat fromage frais with curry powder or chilli and marinading before grilling. I had walkers baked at lunch, how many points are they? They are only 99cals and 0.3g sat fat.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

will try that kerry thanks... im sure flower said they 1 or 1 and half points, they were nice actually reminded me of disco's.... 
did you see you are what you eat the other night? she had pcos and after the 8weeks did you see her skin wow what a change..

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rach - I did see you are what you eat!!! I have bad skin and have PCO but metformin seems to be helping....

Mmmm I had a packet of baked walkers they are delish!!! tell me they are OK to eat!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I forgot to Sky+ it, typical it was one about PCOS. Wish I'd seen it.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

sarah: they are fine to have hun, i couldnt believe how clear her skin was... mine not that bad at the moment but i do have outbreaks were i dont get loads but the ones i do get hurt..

kerry: what amazed me was she was 15st something to start and although her skin was bad and she suffered with hairs etc she had 5 kids... but she still managed to lose over a stone and she said her hormones were balanced..

xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry will need to change this thread to 'spot thread'

rach - I don't understand why I can go weeks with quite clear skin now (for me) then boom a big outbreak at no particular point in my cycle.  I have pin pointed chinese food as agrravating them as I get a massive outbreak afterwards must be the MSG?


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

sarah  at spot thread... my skin same to.. ive noticed if i eat naughty food my skin gets worse. but a week before af due [when i was bit more regular] my skin would be dreadful and i always get a lovely big coldsore to go with it and thats always bang on a week before af due like clockwork..


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

the walkers baked are only sommit like half a point on the tesco ediets...i LOVE them (know what you mean Rachel about them tasting like disco's yum yum)

have you tried fromage frais with wholegrain mustard - that's tasty..we had it with pork last night... but guess it could work with quorn.

Sarah - I had really bad cystic acne in my early twenties...the only thing that stopped it were these heavy duty tablets ...but i wouldn't recommend them...one of the side effects is they dry up ALL your glands...and believe me there are places where you DON'T want that to happen!

flower - hope you're ok ....has the sugar dip passed?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i stuck to an apple, just feel drained and weak but leaving in 20 mins.

Those bakes i think are 1 and a half.  Walkers have made most of their normal crisps with sunflower seed oil now too which takes the points down to about one and a half so well worth it as they are "proper" crisps.

Teryaki sauce is lovely on chicken then thrown on George so you could try that on quorn.  i also do a nice one for tuna which might be ok...soy sauce, lemon juice and paprika and marinade for about half an hour.  Or you could try natural yogurt with curry powder or something. Are you a veggie?  theres a lovely ready meal by quorn which is quorn sweet and sour with rice, think its 5 points

must try and remember to watch the food programme that scratch was talking about tonight, BBC2 i think it is


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

or you could spice up your mash, using butternut squash or sweet potato for a change, or roast the veggies in the oven to go with your quorn fillet


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - been there and had those tablets TWICE cos my acne was so bad desperatley trying to remember the name roccutane or something?  OMG my nose was so dry and sore!!!! Cost a fortune too cos we paid privately had the first ones at 19 and 2nd ones about 22 AND not once did anyone say it could be due to PCOS or PCO   they worked but only temporary.  Metformin has worked the best!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah those are the ones....NEVER again! I won't go into details about my horrific 'drying up' experience whilst on them! funny no one's ever mentioned pcos to me either ...yet I have quite a few of the 'symptoms' ...put on weight easily, specially round middle, bad skin, and hair growing in wrong places.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We sound slike a right bunch of weirdo's!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hello my fellow weirdo's   

thanks for the idea's girls will def give them a whirl, although im not veggie i eat very little meat as since ive been on metformin i cant stomach it, its turned me right off it.. never really tried the quorn ready meals as such but i love there southern style burgers they are like a chicken burger but the coating is like kfc..

i used to have to take a very strong antibotic for my acne in my teens eurithamcine [or something like that] and that did wonders for my spots plus i was on dianette which is the pill for pcos women..and that stops the spots and hairs... god i sound attractive dont i.. i feel so sorry for my sister as shes 19 and got pcos aswell and she suffers so badly with her skin..

just been to town and as i missed the bus back and it a half hour wait ive walked home it about 2 miles so thats a bit more exercise done..

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rach - I was on dianette on and off for 10 years....I have read reports of it been linked to IF I think   

B3ndy - have they ever said your ovaries look polycysitic?  Mine were noticed on my first dildo cam and although blood tests show its not PCOS I have some of the symptoms    

Anyway this is a diet thread......and I lost 1lb (god knows how but I did!!!)

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned toms on toast  
Dinner - not sure


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah!!  

Were we all good last night? I was, although didnt go gym (AF has drained me) but I stuck to points as planned.  If anyone can get to an asda the cod and beany thing I had last night was lovely, various beans like pinto, bortelli etc with red peppers and spinach. its in the frozen section and its two for £4.  You do in the microwave and it takes 10mins.  It reminded me of something Gillian McK would like, that type of thing. had it with a small WW roll. was stuffed after!!

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skimmed milk
lunch - wafer thin chicken salad & EL salad cream on a WW roll, ww yogurt
tea - LF chicken sweet and sour with rice


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i was ok up until about 8 pm then I had the munchies and had 8 choccie biscuits and a bag of snack a jacks. ooops

Oh well all down hill meal out tonight tomorrow and then a weekend of being naughty. Back to it next week I think

Well done Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh your on hols now Scratch, you enjoy it chick you can get back on it after your hols


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you are now on hols scratch so enjoy!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel...well done walking home hun, it all helps   I was on Dianette too for PCOS symptoms, its a wonder drug! I lost weight, my facial hair went and my skin was great (not that I had a problem with that anyway). I wish they could make it without the contraception bit in it, it would help us so much!

Sarah....  on your 1lb off! Do you know that a large tin of beans weighs a pound, and probably tomatoes, so lift one and see how heavy it is! Our WW leader did this at class last week! Thats a little worrying about Dianette!!

Flower...Well done you too, sticking to points when AF is making you feel horrid is great! Yourtea sounded lovely. I'm trying to avoid ready meals, have been reading my PCOS diet book and I'm not supposed to have ready meals or drink from plastic bottle as the chemicals can leach into the contents and affect PCOS further - we already have a hormone imbalance and this can enhance it! Might take a trip to Asda this weekend and stock up on nice food though, much cheaper than Tesco!

I was very good. I had the munchies all afternoon but ignored them and drank water. Did have a digestive biscuit with a brew when I got in, then made fresh mash to go on my quorn shepherds pie with steamed cauli & broc. Yum  Had nothing after that, just sparkling water. Had awful tummy pains when I went to bed though, like really bad ovary pains. 

Today:
Oat so Simple (not as nice as the Seriously oaty ones I don't think, less flavour) with skim milk
JP with tuna & sweetcorn and salad
Not sure yet.....quorn fillet with LF chips maybe.

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Well done Sarah on your weight loss, it all adds up doesn't it  

Scratch, don't worry about it, just enjoy your naughty weekend!

Kerry, how many points is Seriously oaty?  I have Oatsosimple too and they don't seem to be as flavoury as they used to be (golden syrup one nice though... mmm.....

Speaking of mmm..... I had a M&S count on us Sponge Pudding with custard and golden syrup and OMG it was GORGEOUS!!!!  They do have 3 points each but blimey they're good for a treat.  They don't taste "diety" at all.  They're not frozen, I found them in the chilled desserts bit (don't usually shop at M&S, too expensive, only in emergencies!)

I got weighed on wednesday and had lost 3 and a half pounds so really pleased with that - going in the right direction again!  Did WW exercise video on Weds morning with mum but spent most of the time falling about laughing at my hilarious mum getting it all wrong, will do better next time!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sarah - I love M & S i would shop there all the time if i could afford to   well done on the 3lb!!!!  We have a M & S simply food in our local town so gonna check out those puddings


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah - Me too!  thanks for the well done    Honestly you won't regret trying those puddings oh I'm dribbling just thinking about them    they come in packs of 2 just in case that helps you identify them!  Also their COU chocolate mousses are DIVINE, really really chocolatey and don't taste "diet" either, think they are 1.5 points each  mm mmmm!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

deffo gonna pop in there tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am going tomorrow morning for a nice pud for after tea tomoirrow and some yummy buttys for on the plane. oh and my euros


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Enjoy, sweeties!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

SarahPooh...well done losing 3lbs thats fab hun. I love any desserts like that, and I think 3 points is pretty good, some WW desserts are 3 points! I stopped buying the COU mousses (used to love them) as they are made with pork geletin (like most mousses, and Mullerlight, why don't they make them veggie??) so teh sponge pudding would be lovely. Will get something weekend for sure!

I love M&S food, but your right its too expensive for every week. Nice for a treat though. One day I'll be able to shop in there!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i might be meeting dh at the TC after work so might nip in to M&S !!    Can't wait for lunch, starving!!

Sarahpooh well done chick


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Kerry,thanks darlin.  I hope the COU sponge puddings don't have gelatine in them, unfortunately the chocolate mousses do      I don't eat meat but I do eat fish and I'm not very strict about gelatine I'm afraid (would put sign in for smacked bum here but haven't got it on my smileys!)  By the way I was very impressed to read that you had the munchies but ignored them and drank water
    well done hun!

Thanks Flower! (M&S should pay me commission )
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't used to worry about the geletin but at the moment the thought of eating it repulses me! I've not eaten red meat for 18 years, I gave up chicken for about 5 years and have always eaten fish. I'm just starting to eat chicken again. Love fresh cooked ones from Tesco sliced onto warm bread with mayo and salad! Yum   I'm trying to avoid Wine gums and things like that too as they have geletin in as well!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I know, unfortunately it's in loads of things you wouldn't expect... that's why I'm not too strict about it  I sort of tell myself the main reason animals are killed is for meat and things like gelatine are just by-products so if they stopped using animals for meat they would find substitutes for gelatine somewhere else (if that makes sense) so as long as I'm not keeping the meat industry going I don't feel too bad... but I'm probably just kidding myself!  And certainly no offence meant or anything to anyone who does eat meat, it's just personal choice innit.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't eaten red meat or turkey for about 16 years but did start eating chicken about 2 years ago so I'm not a veggie as such. Couldnt stand red meat though.  I think veggie food has come a long way since then, the quorn range etc is brilliant.

just had a yummy sarnie that i made with tons of salad on so it was huge and a packet of walkers lights   

if i meet dh at the TC I just hope he doesnt suggest eating out


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am terriblke and eat anythiong and everything. But I do tend to eat more fishnow since becoming healthier but could still kill for a fillet steak and chips!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my dh loves fillet steak.  It doesnt matter scratch, everyone has their own thing.  I'm trying to eat more fish, i never know what to do with it other than salmon and tuna.  glad i discovered this cod thingy as its so easy and tastier than when i tried to cook it.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Phew thankgod I am not a veggie    Scratch i am with you  on the steak 

I have a secret we had £100 M&S vouchers given us when we got married and I spent it ALL on food, I felt soooo posh I even used a trolley!!!! Yes a trolley in M&S!!!!!!!   DH went mental it was probaly our first married row (oh no our first one was because he got pi$$ed on our wedding day and fell asleep with his clothes on whilst I supped champers in the jacuzzi!!!) anyway DH thought we should spend it on useful things and I blew it on food and wine


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your idea was much better 

Flower have you tried sea bass it is yummy. You should go to the market near you and get some fresh. We go nearly every weekend and get fresh fish for the week. I will be having a leisurely wander next Saturday whilst dd is away and dh is working aaaaargh bliss


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah  I just splurted my tea out reading about you "and with a trolley"   Sounds like heaven to me ha ha!!

Scratch, i've only had in restaurants hun, how would you cook it?  our fish market is world renowned, it is good but i get the same stuff like tuna. i like swordfish too but dont know how to do that.  i would have joined you for a coffee next sat scratch but taking my mum for a pamper day

right diet buddies, just to keep you updated, i've gone back on my Metformin (stopped the xenical) so here goes


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

put some recipies on the healthy recipe thread just for you chuck


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah you posh trolley bird you, I think your idea was better too - wow, it must have been lovely.  I was at the checkout in M&S the other day buying my puds and thinking wow, how great it would be to be able to afford to always shop in here and eat whatever you wanted.  I used to LOVE their cheese scones, the ones they bake in the shop, OMG they are gorgeous and with butter even better (this is why I am 4 stone overweight though!)

Scratch, I agree about sea bass, it is yummy, really meaty and I think it's one of the good for you oily fish too.

I REEEEALLY miss steak (confession coming up here     - when I'm on holiday I stop being veggie and have a meatfest, I tell myself at least if I don't eat meat the rest of the time I must be saving at least one cow...)

Flower be strong, if DH suggests eating out, have a boring oops did I say boring I meant delicious and healthy salad


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way Sarah I don't understand why you're on a diet, in your photo you look gorgeous!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Sarah   I am not loads overweight but I am heavier than I used to be and want to keep the weight down.

MMm sea bass is lovely and mackeral


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

she is gorgeous 

thanks scratch,will check them out 

I can't talk, before dh lost his job i used to have Waitrose delivered!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Blimey, now that IS posh!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I couldnt do it now its changed me forever. when dh lost his job i became very tight with money and even though he is back in work earning the same as before i am now an asda girl!!  I check the prices of everything now, whereas before I just bought it!!  I did have waitrose delivered for xmas though   Actually the prices arent much dearer, its just they dont do value stuff plus its £5 delivery if you dont spend £75


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Does that mean if you spend £75 delivery is free?  I did mine on tesco online this week and delivery was £3.99 as it was midweek.  Good old Asda, I used to shop there before I moved to the middle of nowhere    I like the clothes there too, cheap and cheerful.  Anyway good for you being more careful with money, I should do the same, it all helps with saving up for IVF!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah it is free over 75 quid so not bad really if you spend a lot anyway.  the website is www.ocado.co.uk


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Flower, I had a look but they don't deliver to my area    BUT this has cheered me up (how sad am I?) I just went to M&S in my lunch hour and the COU sponge puddings are on buy 2 for £3 along with lots of their other COU puddings.  Normally they are £1.99 for 2.  The only thing is you can't freeze them.  Darn, just have to eat 'em all then!  Their proper name is "2 sponge and custard desserts with golden syrup".  And Kerry, they haven't got gelatine in them,hurrah!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooh me thinks i'll be buying some in M&S in the TC tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might be going to M&S tomorrow so I will get some then. I just go to good old Tesco, and I ALWAYS check the price of things. We budget ourselves for food every month, try and keep our outgoings down! 

There was an article in Eve magazine the other month about being frugle and how much money you can save, I'll dig it out and scan it. I love getting  aabrgain or finding soemthing cheaper somewhere else!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how good am i though, we could have eaten at the TC but i said i wanted tea at home first!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That is good, no temptation then! I wonder if my folks are out for tea tonight, they usually ask me on a Fridya as DH goes to the pub. Will try and say no though...its chinese!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon all..

blimey you have been busy on here... not had chance to read back yet but hope your all ok..

i want chocolate and my willpower is 0 at the moment think af def on her way.. ive been good so far today do you think if i had a treat just for tonight and miss my xenical i would be ok or would s/e get me? 
sorry im so   today girls..

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i had a couple of chocs etc on xenical Rachel and was ok, just dont overdo it too much.  i felt like you last week with AF coming, its horrid and so hard to diet


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

i think im going to have a night off and have a bar [small] of chocolate,seems your black cloud as moved down here flower over me as i want to  and just dont feel myself..

sorry to moan girls just wish my damn body would go away and bring me a new one as ive had enough of this damn pcos...

sorry 
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

rach..I know how you feel hun. I don't know if cravings are exacerbated when you ahve PCOS but it certainly feels that way. Sometimes I just can't stop once I've got the taste for something sweet! Its a horrible, uncontralable feeling. Don't be sorry. I'm sure a treat won't hurt tonight. Can you get hold of the WW Choc Crisp Bars? Don't know if you can buy them form WW online, but they are good. The new ones are nice too, think they are like snickers without the peanuts!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rach 
try getting some organic choc if you can, its less fat and more like proper chocolate.  the new WW ones are gorgeous they have caramel in and if you put them in the fridge they go hard.
don't worry hun, you will be  again soon i promise xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just having one actually they are "rich toffee" flavour


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks flower and kerry

i think pcos does make cravings worse as im the same... will look online at them kerry see if i can get some. just having a bad day today and need a treat i dont drink so i deserve something.. dh broke his tooth last night right down to the gum and the nerves showing and his dentist closed today and so he has had to go to the birmingham dental hospital he got there at 8.30am and he still there now waiting bless him he was nearly in tears this morning and to see a 6ft 8" 17st man like that was such a shame... 

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww the poor thing 

you have a treat chick.  Listen, i've been known to have one blow out a week whilst on WW, even going for a curry with naan etc and still lost that week, you can do it, just don't drag it on.  have your treat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless him, that must be so painful poor soul. You defo deserve a treat then hun. We can get thru this together! You can always PM me if you need some support with cravings! I'm around 9-5 everyday!  

Flower...will get some of them next week I think!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks girls means alot and yes im going to have a treat tonight and straight back on it tomorrow!!! and thats a promise xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rach - just a quickie do you live in Brum?

be good everyone!!!!!! (except rach who is having a treat tonight!!!)


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww Rach you poor thing   you enjoy your treat... and your poor DH bless his heart that sounds so painful.  Hope they soon get him sorted out.  Have a good weekend, you will feel better soon, we all get down days.  ^cuddle^

Sarah xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

sarah im about 30mins drive from brum town centre..

thanks girls means alot.. dh just rang on his way home now they took it out after 45mins and 3 lots of anesthic but he said he in alot of pain as they have had to cut his gum and dig it out by the root... bless him..

ive decided im going to have a small bar of dairy milk as i can eat that piece by piece and savour it   how sad am i..

xxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

mmm, that sounds lovely - suck it really slowly (matron) till it dissolves and see how long you can make it last,  oooh I've got dairy milk envy but I can't give in as I've only just got back on the straight and narrow... glad they have sorted out your DH poor old boy, you will have to make a big fuss of him tonight (although I wouldn't go as far as sharing the dairy milk   )


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

oh sarah im ok on that front as he diabetic and cant have bless him...


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, my DH is diabetic too!  He is poorly at the moment (not diabetes related) and the other day I treated him to all sorts of diabetic goodies from Thorntons, they do some lovely things that diabs can have, have you seen them?  They do toffee and chocolate and fudge and all sorts of stuff. (unfortunately I sometimes get tempted to nick them.... very bad wife   )


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

i must be a bad wife then too    as i would to.. to be honest my dh not a sweet tooth anyway he loves his savoury snacks esp those tuc biscuits with the cream cheese in the middle...


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

mmmm I LOVE those tuc biscuits!  My gran used to give me those when I was little, ah, memories


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I love Tuc biscuits with the cheese in! Mmmmm......


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

oh no ive started something now havent i   ... dh loves them they are his most favourite things... apart from me of course  ... 
im afraid im more of a jacobs cracker with butter and cheese on kinda girl..  ...


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh you can't beat a tuc biscuit if you ask me    I'm off soon so have a good weekend everyone and be good, enjoy your treat Rach, remember to savour it!  
xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Sarah have a lovely weekend and trust me i will enjoy every bit...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sarah....have a nice weekend.

Mmm...brie and crackers.....stop it!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies, have we been good?

I have been very good until last night, we'd been out all day and despite that we'd had dinner we stopped for subway at about 11pm last night!  However, dh wanted chippy but I went to subway so could have been a lot worse!!  I had chicken and loads of salad but did have chilli sauce and cheese on it  Other than that I've been good 

brekkie - 2 toast
lunch - WW soup, M&S LF blueberry yogurt
tea - chicken breast, JP and roast veggies (after gym!)

got those M&S puddings on friday, mmmmmm   Dh had one too and thought they were delish, he just wanted a bigger portion


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmmm Friday night I was waitressing and ate nothing really but did have a couple of glasses of wine  

Saturday I did 3 hours gardening ([email protected]@dy hard work gardening too!) so allowed myself a takeaway curry and I was naughty and had a chicken pathia and boiled rice and a few glasses of wine.

Y'day I made a roast chicken dinner and I had just mashed potatos, chicken and veggies  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - WW soup with brown bread
Dinner - Chicken pie with veggies (sorry DH requested this so I will just leave out the potatoes for me!!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good friday and most of saturday. Went to my friends on Sat night fore tea and had a bottle of wine (oops!  ) and she made yummy baked camembert with bread, caramelised onions and rocket and a few slices of pizza. Yum! Yesterday I wasn't great but ok. Back on it today! On my scales I've lost 4lbs!  

Today:
Oat so Simple with skim milk
WW Roll wit roast chicken, rocket and EL Mayo, Ryvita Mini's
Not sure yet!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm camembert!!!

i've decided to try and be good until Valentines day next weds when we are either having a meal at home or a chinese takeaway, then until the 14th March which is our wedding anniversary


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww valentines day is my b'day but DH is working so I will be home alone   none of my friends will come round cos they will be loved up   

Dh is taking me out Saturday night AND we have persuaded my mum to pick us up ( a thankyou for all the free waitressing I have done recently  ) instead of booking a taxi...we are only going for a curry and a few drinks but it will be nice


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

HIYA ALL  HOW U ALL DOING ON UR WEIHGT LOSS?
WELL I START MY DIET AGAIN 2MOZ AS I HAVE BEEN NAUGHTY,WENT OUT THE WEEKEND AND WELL LETS JUST SAY THERES ALOT OF VODKA IN MY SYSTEM ALONG WITH A DOMINOES PIZZA  .
ANY WAY HERES MY DIET

8.00 BANNANA

10.00 FRUIT BAG,MIXED NUTS AND TANGERINE

12.00 CHICKEN SALAD AND ORANGE(ON MY DAYS OFF I WILL HAVE FISH AND SALAD)CALCIUM TAB ALONG WITH IRON AND COD LIVER OIL TAB

14.00 FRUIT BAG

16.00 TANGERINE X2

18.00 HOMEMADE SOUP THAT SPEEDS UP MET RATE

ALSO IM GOING TO START WALKING TO AND FROM WORK AND START TO USE MY WORKOUT DVD TWICE A WEEK AND ALSO USE MY TREADMILL FOR 1 HOUR TWICE A WEEK.
I HOPE THAT IF I DO THIS AND STICK TO IT I WILL BE ABLE TO NOT PUT ANY WEIGHT WHEN I START CLOMID(ONLY A FEW DAYS NOW) AND MAYBE I WIL ACTUALLY LOSE WEIGHT,WHAT YOU GIRLS THINK?
I WORK AS A CHAMBER MAID SO THATS HARD WORK TOO BURNING OFF MORE FAT.
LAST TIME I DID THIS DIET I LOST NEARLY 2STONE IN JUST 1 MONTH AND KEPT IT OFF UNTILL I STARTED EATING TAKEOUTS AGAIN LOL


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...thats a good idea, give yourself mini breaks from dieting to enjoy a night out. I think I'll do that too.

Sarah...aw bless honey, if I lived closer I'd come see you! We're not doing anything though. Its a year since my friend lost her mum so we're all having tea together to take her mind off it. Good that your mum is being taxi for you  

Tanya....that sounds like a nice diet! Eating little and oftenr helps with metabolism and its nice healthy food. I'm sure you'll do fine....Mmmmmm Dominoes!  

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Wow Kerry 4lb, that's brilliant!   I weighed on my scales at home yesterday morning and had lost another 2lb since Wednesday WW weigh in  

I was good at the weekend, had a friend over for lunch on saturday and did pesto chicken with roasted veggies, it was lovely and I will put the recipe on the recipe thread when i get a minute.  (My boss is back from holiday today so can't be a surfin' so much!)    Did the 45 minute workout on the WW DVD as well yesterday, it nearly killed me but I have pulled through, just  

Kerry your dinner on Saturday sounds gooooorgeous ^eatpie^

Blimey Sarah, 3 hours gardening, that's impressive, I was a wimp and decided it was too cold for gardening this weekend, let poor DH do it on his own    I would come and see you too on Valentines Day if I was closer  - unfortunately it's DH's granny's funeral (what a rubbish day to have a funeral) and my uncle's 70th birthday party in the evening so no cosy night in for us  

Flower it sounds like you were pretty good at Subway , glad you liked the puddings, they are delish, I ate one myself on Friday night and started worrying in case it was my imagination and everybody had bought them and they weren't that great!  I'm with your DH on the portion size thing  

Tanya I agree with Kerry your diet sounds nice, I managed to lose weight while on clomid so I'm sure if you're good you'll be fine  

Breakfast : Cheerios and skimmed milk
Lunch: Quorn salad sandwich, WW yoghurt, fruit
Dinner: Home made mushroom lasagne, veggies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say, i'd sky+ "the truth about food" that was on BBC2 on Thursday, this week it was putting dieting myths/facts to the test and encouring a lady who was a size 22 to try the outcome of the tests.  She ended up a size 16 by the end of it just by following their outcomes.   The things they found were 

1) soup, which contains water, fills you up longer than eating the foods from the soup with a glass of water.  Ie, a chicken and veg soup will fill you up longer than eating a peice of chicken and veg with a glass of water.

2) dairy.  Very good in aiding weight loss.   In a test they did, people lost more weight if they encorporated LF yogurt, milk and cheese into their diet than when this was excluded

3)  a meal high in protein fills you up longer than either a high carb or high fat meal (i was surprised at this).  The lady was told to have things like lean bacon and eggs for breakfast then soups, chicken, fish etc for her meals

If I remember anything else i'll post.

It was really  actually as they did a body scan on her and you could see where all the white was, which was fat. not only on her outside of her body but it was also around her heart, kidneys etc.  I would like that done, it would really shock me into action!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry kerry, is the 4lb your weigh in. sorry i never said congrats to you !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Urghhh I saw that sarah it was very scarey!!!   you wimp you it was really warm in the sun with us on the weekend my mum got sunburned gardening y'day    my freddie loves sunbathing  and was outside with me all afternoon  

Flower/ Tanya - Mmmm dominoes....every time I watch the simpsons my mouth waters thank god we don't have one near us  

Kerry - well done hun   that's just on ur scales thou isn't it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah yeah, i think kerry weighs in wednesday night with me. she must have had a sneeky look at home


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did have a sneeky look at home!   Its been up and down all weekend but said 4lbs this morning!

Sarah Pooh....those puds are lush I bought some too! How do you make your mushroom lasagna? 

Flower...I Sky+'d it too, I'll try and watch it tonight I think.

Sarah...it was sunny but not warm here! I took Max out and was freezing!   Exercise though so thats good!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you remember anything about the programme that i havent put down kerry add it will you, i think i got most of it.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello lovelies  

Glad you liked the puds Kerry, the mushroom lasagna is quite fiddly, I can't remember the recipe off the top of my head but I will put it on the recipes thread tomorrow if I remember to bring the book in to work!  It takes quite a while to make but it's really yummy - totally veggie but tastes rich and meaty, mmmm  

Sarah it was Flower that saw the programme honey  

Flower I really wanted to watch the food thing but I forgot to sky+ it, have missed all of them so far, duh...  anyway I'm sure the trailer said something about myths to do with metabolism which I was really interested in, can you remember what that bit was about!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...is it a WW recipe?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah yes sarah!! knew there was something else (sorry kerry hope i'm not ruining the programme for you here!!).

they took 2 friends with exact lifestyles, one was very slim and said she could eat what she wanted and never put on weight.  the other was overweight and said she ate nowhere near the same as her friend.  They both were convinced that the slimmer one had a faster metabolilsm and that the bigger girl was just unlucky to have a slower one.  

They tested them with some quite high-tec stuff, testing their Kcals per day in these oxygen tent thingies, it was all scientific.  The outcome was that the bigger girl WAS eating more than the slimmer girl and didnt do as much exercise during her normal day.  They also said the bigger girl had a FASTER metabolism than the slimmer girl.  

Basically they said it was a myth that metabolism can effect weight gain/loss


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmm..interesting. What sort of stuff was the larger girl eating then? (I probably won't watch it so don't worry!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they didnt say what she was eating, they just testing how much cals she was consuming.  the slim girl said she always ate chocs and crisps


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can only think she ate it moderation, and the large girl eat a lot more of not necessarily fatty food, just more of it! We reakon for DBB to maintain her size (approx 20st) she must consume between 6000 and 8000 cals a day. I read somewhere or watched on TV a woman who was approx 24st and she had to eat 10000 cals a day to maintain her size!!  

She eats full fat everything, is addicted to bread and cakes and just eats. We think she gts up for breakfast before everyone gets here, then says she hasn't eaten yet and has another lot!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg  and i thought i loved food!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know! Its horrid isn't it! We have to sit and watch! What with her eating and him drinking I'm surprised they are both still alive!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its horrid   yuk!!

if you get a chance to watch that programme watch it, even if just for the scan thing where it shows the fat, its a real eye opener


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I will try, sounds gross!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it is gross, but i've got in my mind, and it does put you off


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, thank you flower!  That's really interesting about the metabolism thing.  My skinny friend is always telling me mine is too slow and that I should do ridiculous amounts of cardio exercise (she used to do about 3 hours at a time).

Kerry, it's not a WW recipe, it's from a M&S vegetarian cookbook my mum got in a charity shop and I have adapted it to make it less pointy but still yummy.  It won't take me long to type the recipe out, it just takes ages to make it!    (It's the cheese sauce that takes the time but I suppose you could use a low fat ready made one if one exists?)  Who is DBB by the way if you don't mind me being nosey?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i can recommend M&S count on us blueberry probiotic yogurt, its yummy!  i love blueberries anyway. Mmmm just eating now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....DBB is my horrid boss   I think Flower said there is a low fat cheese sauce in Asda. Might be worth a try,

Flower...how many points hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will be one i think, fat free and 80 cals


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just had my lunch and am now having a ovaltine chocolate light....mmmmm

kerry  stop weighing yourself every day its naughty!!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor you Kerry, DBB doesn't sound too pleasant    thanks for the tip about the low fat cheese sauce, I will really try and remember the mushroom lasagne recipe tomorrow.  Sarah is right by the way - naughty girl!  

Sarah your post to Kerry makes me laugh   where did you get that smiley from?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we have special powers sarah   actually its because we are Charter members (we have contributed some cash to FF)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Love the naked ones


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I always forget about them!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

that bat flapping under the naked man made me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oooh I SAY!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I love the  one best!!!!!! thats what made me become a charter member   oh and to give cash to FF!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i like  too !!  we havent had it for a while


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sarah - join us (said in a zombie type way) become a charter member!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya girls, be good


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hee hee Sarah I think I might have to do that!  

Bye flower, have a good night...  

Kerry I have just put the mushroom lasagne on the recipe thread, I realised I have made it so many times I know the recipe off by heart (and I made it last night so its fresh in my head) so have just typed it all out, my boss wondered what I was up to as she could hear me typing away and we have got no typing to do at the moment, oops!  I had to make something up  

Anyway it is a bit of a faff but worth a try....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw thanks hun, your a star


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

You're welcome darlin, hope you like it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds lovely, will defo be trying that out!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls
have we been good?  I have, went to the gym did 45 mins (even did 5 mins running on the tredmill, nearly killed me!). Went home, had 2 jaffa cakes whilst waiting for dh to get home as was starving then we had chicken breast (cajun cooked on George), roasted veg and roast sweet potato 

brekkie - oats so simple with skim milk
lunch - either a JP or pitta with WW tuna in tom sauce, WW yogurt
tea - WW chicken cottage pie and veg.  

Hopefully can fit in a quick swim later but i've got a contact lense check at the opticians at 5pm, depends how long that takes

Had a bit of Met bum last night, not sure what that was as only had chicken and veggies.  I seem to remember last time I went on it I had a bit of an upset on about day 4 of being on it so thats right for this time, then it happened again about 4 days into the increased dose. hopefully thats it for now!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I was good and didn't eat much of my pie and just had loads of veggies(wasn't that hungry) I did have an ovaltine(normal) with skimmed milk at bedtime thou  

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned toms on toast
Dinner - WW ready meal (not sure what but gonna buy some today!!)

Flower - poor you having met bum   mmmm jaffa cakes


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been terrible. Had sandwiches oin the train and crisps then a huge sunday roast and tones of wine. Then an eat as much as you can chinese a full english brekkie and another pub lunch. So I have to be very very good now. Plus af due Friday so I am bloated to. Not sure if it is pre af or the bread I have eaten. Oh well it has all been a total disaster anyway


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it wasnt so bad sarah, it was a few cramps then (TMI) a sit on the loo with diarrhoea for about half and hour!!!  thankfully i was at home.   Last time when I couldnt put up with it, it was pains that doubled me over and was dangerous when driving. hopefully kerry was right that taking it again without the clomid won't be so bad x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know it wasnt the holiday you should have had sweetie, but it was a hols nevertheless and you deserved those treats. don't beat yourself up


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning lovely ladies

Scratch never mind hun, you were on holiday and as long as you enjoyed yourself that's the most important thing.  Today is a new day - don't look back!  

Poor Flower, that met bum thing sounds horrible (DH's antibiotics have been having the same effect on him) your tea sounded so nice as well - roasted sweet potato, mmmmm    I am very impressed by all the exercise you do, all I can do after work is cook dinner wash up and then collapse in front of the telly!    

I was good, had leftover mushroom lasagne from Sunday with lots of 0 point veggies and the last M&S sponge pudding yum yum   

Today :  
Optivia & skimmed milk
Quorn & salad sarnie, WW yoghurt, cup a soup, fruit
Quorn bangers and mash with gravy and peas and a M&S chocolate mousse not that I'm already fantasising about it or anything


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way tried to become a charter member this morning but got in a muddle with pay pal so its going to take a few days!  was really looking forward to all those new smilies to play with as well


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no sarah!  I can't remember what i did as i don't have paypal, think i did it with a debit card, it was so long ago can't remember!!

Regarding the exercise, i think i'm lucky in the fact that i finish work at 4 so can be at the gym for 5. Plus dh goes too so even if went straight home I wouldnt be having tea until 7 or 8 anyway.  If I do go home I feel bored and lazy!!  I usually just fast walk on the treadmill but tried running last night, did 5 mins (last year couldnt even do one minute) so was quite chuffed, legs are killing today!!    I am far from athletic believe me   I find swimming relaxing too as I'm a real water baby


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't great, had some chocolate, but then didn't sit down all evening as I was cleaning the dust up from decorating and did all my ironing. Had some Tesco H/E Mushroom Tortelini then a sponge pudding...yum.

Today:
Oat so Simple Skim Milk
M&S Small Pasta Salad.
Not sure yet

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Kerry apparently cleaning is good exercise so don't worry about the chocolate!  

Flower I can see how you fit the exercise in now, sounds like you have a good arrangement, DH used to come to the gym with me before we got married and it really helped to go with him.  Good for you running on the treadmill!      I normally walk fast uphill too so I know what a shock to the system running can be!  I tried to use my debit card for the charter thingy but I made such a mess of it they said I had to use paypal!  I am a bit dyslexic with numbers at the best of times  

I am starving today for some reason.  Have already had my cupasoup and burnt myself with a hot noodle   but am determined not to eat those sarnies until after 1 o'clock


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

cleaning is good exercise kerry so don't worry, at least you didnt sit on your  all night!  

don't think i'll go swimming, might do food shop after opticians tonight instead of tomorrow then tomorrow go to the earlier WW class and stay for the meeting.  can't go to the later one and stay as i want to be home for the footie 

Had a wholemeal pitta and small tin of tuna in tom sauce. not very filling but its tough. my friend just gave me a yogurt so that should see me going.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

changed my mind and had WW soup and brown bread,....just having a choc ovaltine light for pudding


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

mmmmmm ovaltine    I am rrrrrrrrravenous and have scoffed my sandwiches and a whole punnet of cherry tomatoes and now eating a bag of raw carrots and wondering why I am so hungry - AF due any day now, could be that I spose.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I changed my mind as I was so cold, had mushroom soup and brown toast. Felt much better afterwards. Feel really sick though now, and throat still sore


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope your not getting a cold kerry, i've never been right since the one i had in december and now i feel like i've got another coming.  MIL had a bad one last week and was off sick all week and i kissed her on sunday then remembered. oh no!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

touch wood I haven't had a cold yet this year   everyone else is poorly at the moment so i will probably get a cold now!!!! Echineaca is good I take one everyday it builds your immune system up.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Juts having an Options Cracking Hazelnut...yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that a choccy one kerry?

sarahpooh i think your doggie is gorgeous   I love doggies


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks flower!  He's called Stilton and it was his 1st birthday yesterday


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He is beautiful! My sister has an 8 month old black lab, she's called Blue and is gorgeous. I love dogs!

Flower...yes its a choccie one, its lovely! Warmed me up and stopped me wanting to eat!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kerry    He is MUCH bigger now - he could pick DH up and cuddle him!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was bad again. I started off well with a healthy risotto then had a huge glass of vino a choccie cookie bag of crisps 3 choccie brazil nuts and a bar of cadburys turkish delight. I had such bad munchies. and I think I have af bloat too. I made one of those new oaty things this morning and it was like molten lava!!!

Brekkie  Weetabix porridge thingy skim milk
Lunch    WW soup fruit
Dinner    Spag bol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Scratch, sounds like you over did it or put not enough milk in. did you do in the microwave?  you only need to do one minute then stir, i only do it for about 1 min 40 secs in total as i dont like it thick and lumpy.

I was good, had WW chicken cottage pie and veggies and a couple of jaffa cakes.  Weigh in tonight   My sneeky one at home looks like I've lost so 

brekkie - cornflakes and skim milk
lunch - JP and beans
tea - mushroom and stilton bake (actually not as high points as it sounds!!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

cheers chick I did it for 2 mins 20 secs and it exploded. Tasted ok though. I just felt the need for something warm and stodgy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah you over did it, do in 30 sec intervals stirring in between or put much more milk in


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good! Had two digfetives with a brew when I got in, then made macaroni cheese with low fat garlic bread. Yum.

Throat so sore today though! Had Oat so Simple for brekkie and two little pancakes (1 point each), got low fat supernoodles for lunch and some melon, then thats it till after weigh in!

Scratch....that is one mother of a munchie session! All my favourites!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl Kerry. All set for weigh in?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMM I really fancy noodles now Kerry 

Today
B'fast - yoghurt
lunch - WW soup with bb
Dinner - not sure something with noodles I think now!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope, don't want to go Flower   !!!!

Sarah...98% fat free supernoodles are only about 3 points and filling! Yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I bet you will be surprised Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I [email protected]@dy hope so after last week!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what was last week, 2 on?
i feel like i've lost, hope i'm not disappointed!!

just had a jp and beans, yummy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Found a new cereal bar, its Alpen LIGHT - i got the fruit berry one and its only one point


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no met bum after JP and beans Flower    I have terrible wind today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nope nothing yet   does it give you met bum?  what have you eaten to give you wind? 
I usually always get met bum around day 4 of each increase of Met so will try and make sure day 4 doesnt fall on Valentines day when i'll be having a chinese 

Kerry,  for weigh in chick xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not sure I think I have been more windy since being on met really   at least its only wind


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure if I'm going   Feel crap and know i won't have lost! I'll see how I feel later.

JP sometimes gives me Met bum! Especially when I have tuna with it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can put up with the episode i had the other night where it was just a bit of windy cramps and then diarrhoea and its all over in a short time. but last time i was in doubled in agony, driving home not good when you are in pain.  i think the clomid and the cyst must have played a part tho.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see how you feel later.  can you stay to the meeting? sometimes me finding out I've put on and then staying for the meeting inspires me to get back on track?

i remember from last time risotto and boiled eggs were a bit hairy


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls...

sorry not been about for few days but ive avoided the computer as had really bad headaches which i think is having a break from xenical then starting again..

how is everyone doing? 

my weekend went to pot as jenny76 came down to see me, had a lovely time and went back on xenical monday.. not weighed yet as got dr's weigh in on friday so going to wait until then.. 

ive got lowfat supernoodles on my tea tonight   must be the food of the day..

hope you all well and good luck for weigh ins tonight..

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hiya rach - thought you had done a bunk  

ahhhh its Kerry that gets met bum with JP's    

Have a great evening,

Sarah


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi sarah..

no you dont get rid of me that easy   ... the only thing i find that gives me met bum is chinese... 

alpen lite bars are gorg i swear by them for a sweet fix... the summer fruit and citrus ones are mmmmmm...

ww have bought out my favourite "malt loaf" bought some for a treat after tea as i love it.. just have to be careful with the lowfat spread...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Rachel, boo to headaches. Are you still on Xenical then? I'm sure your still doing ok even after your visit!

SArah...yep its me!

Well my friend has told me if she has to go to weigh in then I do too! Guess that told me! I will face the music! God I wish I didn't love so much!  

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

yes still on xenical hun, no s/e as yet.. good luck for weigh in im sure you have done brilliant...

really  today as my moms bestfriends daughter in law has pcos and is under the same gynae i am and yep you guessed she is bigger than me and i mean alot bigger [she over 21st] and already has 1 child and he has now given her clomid...  i cant believe it.. and theres me discharged...    .
but we are'nt ttc until i get some weight off now as i want to move hospitals and dont want the same old "fat " remarks... sorry rant over..

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

off now girls will be back to normal tomorrow so have a good night and take care all...


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good. after our little tiff I just had a v small bowl pasta with sauce then went to bed.

How did you all get on at the weigh ins??


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning ladies!  Just a quickie today (matron) because DH is working at home so he will be on the computer ALL DAY    He's at home because it's snowing and we live quite a way from his (and my) work but it's my day off today anyway.  Guess what I lost another 3.5lb!  Woo hoo!  Only 4 more to go and I'll be back where I was before Christmas!  The heating is back on too         but the horrible plumber is coming back  

Hope all you ladies were good last night and that you had good results at weigh ins Kerry Flower and Rach

Back tomorrow when back at work!

Take care all of you and be good xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done saray 

Rachel, thats awful about your doc, I still can't over that 

Well girls, I lost 4½lbs!!!!   How chuffed am I !!! Only 4lbs to go and thats 2½ stones 

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skim milk
lunch - carrot and coriander soup - its a new wholesome range that asda have brought out in a huge bowl that you microwave, 4 points but its thick and full
tea - cod and mixed bean provencale

had met bum in the night, woke up at 2am  to sit on loo. all over in 20 mins so not too bad just a pain waking up


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - thats amazing - well done you!!!  

Kerry - did you weigh?

SarahP - Woo Hoo well done you too!!!!

Scratch - Mmm I love pasta....last night I had 2 boiled eggs with brown bread.....wasn't really hungry and I went to bed early to keep warm.

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - 2 peices of toast with marmite (no butter)
Dinner - Chicken and noodles probably!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you ok on Met with boiled eggs sarah?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I lost 3lbs! I think there must have been a problem with the scales last week and think I maintained, but not arguing with her! So back to 7lbs lost and back on the diet train! 

Flower....thats fantastic hun, well done! You deserved a really good loss. Keeps you on the striahgt and narrow!

Sarah....I'm fine with eggs too on Met, love them infact! Especially scrambled!

Rachel....thats is annoying about that girl! But your cons will be so shocked to see you when you've lost that he'll ahve to gvie you whatever you want!  

Scratch....good girl, you'r doing well this week.

I had chippy chips last night and a fish cake! Oops   And 3 Roses chocolates, well they've got to go! DH has eaten most of the tin!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry!! and to think you weren't gonna go!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know! Then maybe next week I'd only have lost 2lbs, so in theory would ahve gained a pound! Just shows you. My friend and I are considering volunteering to help at class too, free weigh in and will motivate us! Said we'd think about it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done Kerry  

Nope eggs don't give me any problems on met in fact not much does   I have never had met bum but sometimes feel a bit queasy  

Mmmmm chippy chips


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good that you get a free weigh in, and if you think you are gonna let people down by not going it will keep you going.

i might give egg a go then. i remember last time having boiled egg salad for lunch and got cramps after. trouble is last time i was on Met it was when my cyst was causing probs so I never knew what pain was from what!!

Kerry, have you seen the new quorn (chilled) fillets in tikka sauce? they are 2 points each, going to have tomorrow night with some LF oven chips!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmm....they sound nice. It'll be interesting to see if foods react differently this time with Met, it could have been your cyst causing problems. 

Having my supernoodles today. Am peckish now but going to hang on till 1pm.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just decided I really fancy a JP with tuna have decided to have that for tea tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Be careful, I get Met  from that!   Its yum though!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this soup is disgusting, bluurrrrrghhhh. And, I've just found a little stone in it!! going to write to asda, cheeky buggers. going to go to the shop and see if i can buy a WW butty or something


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

What soup is it Flower?  

Kerry - will let you know if I get met bum!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they are asda's new ones they come in a dish and you microwave them, supposed to full of goodness no additives that type of things big chunk of carrots and barley etc. disgusting. and this stone nearly made my filling come out!! i've retrieved the packet and am sending it with a snotty letter!!

i've got a tuna with El mayo salad - how many points? they are made on site so have no nutritional stuff on it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

i will make sure I don't buy those soups...not sure about points for s/w sure kerry will thou


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would think about 3.5 poins hun, not too bad at all.

Rubbish about the soup xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i thought i'd put for 4 to be sure so still ok points wise

is B3ndy not doing dieting now? not seen here on here for a while


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you get this months "Irresitable" magazine last night Flower? There is a yummy recipe for French Toast with banana....just been checking, as I prefer maple syrup on french toast, and it is actually only 0.5 points per tablespoon! So you get more of it for your half a point! Gonna make it at the weekend! Yum....


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon all..

 what a day... are we all snowed in? weve had bout 15cm or more and it still snowing... 

how is everyone today apart from freezing??

flower: well done you with your loss thats great... i really fancied soup today but got none in, will stay away from them then urgh.. do you know who makes a smooth veg soup as i dont like chunky bits? 

kerry: well done to you to thats great hun, told you it wouldnt be bad.. keep it up. mmm chippy chips could just eat them..

sarah: how are you today hun? 

sarahpoo: well done with your loss also hun, glad to see we all moving in the right direction..

scratch: hope you are well honey and not to cold as i know you feel it...

well i had a blip last night but im back on it today and so   about my weigh in tomorrow night..

my mom found out for me last night about this girl and she is bigger now than before and she is just around the 24st mark im still in shock that he has given her clomid and not me and im no where near that size.. ...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Rachel. thats outrageous.  i would definitely get referred to another consultant, you need somebody sympathetic and who you trust.  Will have a think about the smooth soups, i tend to just have WW ones but i like the ones with rice, but they aren't smooth. will let you know if i remember any x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, not much snow here, its all melted, it didnt even cover everywhere completely. I think the south have got it worse although its supposed to be on its way up here!!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks flower.. my gp wants me to lose a bit of weight before he re-refers me to another hospital as we dont need the stress of another reaction like my old gynae.. my gp is so understanding and a true star wish he could treat me..
your so lucky your snow nearly gone then wish ours had, dont get me wrong it looks beautiful etc but when you dont drive and have to get 2 buses to work it not very convient.. it coming down heavy here again and supposed to be until early evening then it going to freeze.   

thanks you will have to let me know if you think of any nice smooth soups as i always have tomato and i do like it but would like to try some others...

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll have a look for you hun, you could always make your own veg soup. I used to make a huge batch on a sunday then freeze it in portions (in little sandwich bags!) then just defrost one at a time! And costs less too! My DH is in Coventry today, hope he's not snowed in!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i posted a roasted butternut squash one on the recipe board its just down the clomid page, you can blend that so its thick but smooth. its delicious and VERY filling   will see if i can find it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here you go:-

ROAST BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP

VERY LOW FAT AND 0 POINTS ON WEIGHT WATCHERS
165 cals per serving
serves 4
you can freeze
Ideal for lunches for work.

Ingredients:
3lb5oz butternut squash or pumpkin, peeled, de-seeded and cut into chunks
low fat cooking spray (eg fry light)
2 onions, sliced into thing wedges
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground cloves
1 inch piece of fresh ginger, chopped roughly
2 pints vegetable stock
salt and pepper and parsley to garnish (optional)

Instructions:

- preheat oven to gas mark 6/200/fan oven 180, place the chopped butternut squash or pumpkin on a baking tray, spray with the fry light and roast for 30 mins until tender

- 10 mins before the above is ready heat a large saucepan and spray with the fry light.  stir fry the onions with the spices and ginger until softened, adding a little water to prevent them sticking

- Add the roast squash/pumpkin and stock.  Stir and bring to the boil and then turn down the heat and simmer for 5 mins or more

- Liquidise the soup in batches and poor back into pan. Season and heat through.  



  



    Re: Healthy Eating Recipes
« Reply #79 on: 19/10/06, 12:18 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SWEET POTATO AND CHILLI SOUP

175 cals per serving
1½ WW points per serving
Serves 4
Suitable for freezing

"This silky sweet and hot soup is just the thing for a cold wintry day"  

Ingredients:
low fat cooking spray
2 large onions, peeled and chopped roughly
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1-2 small red chillies, deseeded and chopped roughly (i use 2-3 chillis to make more spicy)
1lb 2oz sweet pots, peeled and chopped roughly
1lb 2oz carrots, peeled and chopped roughly
2 pints vegetable stock
salt and pepper

Instructions:

- spray a large saucepan with the low fat spray and then stir fry the onions and garlic until soft and golden, adding water if necessary to stop them sticking

- stir in the chillies and then add the sweet pots and carrots.  cover with the stock.  cover the pan and bring to the boil then simmer for 20 mins or until the veg is tender

- liquidise the soup and return to pan and season.  Add water to get to the consistency you prefer


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Were we good?  I went to the gym, just did 45 mins then just wanted some thing simple for tea so didnt bother with the cod, just had beans on toast.  had a couple of jaffa cakes after 

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skimmed milk
lunch - chicken noodle salad with sweet chilli, WW yogurt
tea - quorn in tikka sauce with either rice or LF oven chips

Might be having a couple of drinks in the pub later but think i'll just have diet coke and have a drink tomorrow. Out for tea tomorrow night with dh, mum and dad. Going to our local pub so they usually have some specials on with fish or chicken so will stick to that. Then Sunday doing chicken something, either curry or with potatoes and veggies or something.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower only just seen your loss Well done you  

and Sarah  Keep it up ladies 

I was good. Walked the dog and had a healthy tea. Going to be v v bad tonight though but I deserve it after the crappy week I have had


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was ok, not great. This cold has knocked me out of sync completely! Will be good today though as I feel rubbish!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You enjoy it hun   It will be lovely for you and dh x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its hard with a cold. I think a cold and AF are the worst times to keep to a diet


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi girls - I lost 2lb this week  

had my JP with tuna and didn't have met bum BUT did wake up in the night feeling very sick  

today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tuna sandwich BB
Dinner -  

Havn't got to the supermarket this week and probably won't as its still snowing here   so probably beans on toast for us


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah thats great news   We have all had a good week really all in all


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

hello very1  well as u can see from my ticker i hv put on a couple pounds this week     dont really know y,AF was due this wed but still no sign am waiting to start clomid so it better hurry up i know its coming cause my boobs feel like bricks in my bra     and im snaping at DP.

congrats to all that hv lost weight this week WELL DONE


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Tanya
Don't worry, AF bloat is horrendous when trying to lose weight. I was really disappointed the week before last when i stayed the same despite being very good, but my boobs and belly were bloated and heavy!  x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Be good girls 
see you Monday xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was bad v v bad. Curry Friday 3 course meal Sat and then sandwich and chips then pizza for tea yesterday and lots of wine and champers. but af has shown up so it explains my terrible sweet craving. Hopefully it will go now. I am terribley bloated so not weighing until af has finished. 

hope you were all better than me. I did walk the dog lots and I am going out on my bike later

s cc


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well i hope you enjoyed every moment of it Scratch, you deserve it. It sound delicious 

I was mostly good, had a few blips but nothing major. Went out for a meal with mum and dad and dh on sat but just had bruschetta for starter and chicken, jp and veg for main but with peppercorn sauce. No dessert. did have a few ciders and a few brandies    Yesterday never got to the gym but did wash the cars and sweep up and clean the upvc etc on the front of the house so at least was moving about, had an early tea but later on dh decided to put in the oven some party bits that we had left over from xmas - chicken skewer thingies and prawns with chilli dip - they were surprisingly LF but I was over my points.  Scales at home say i've put 1lb on so will pull it back before weds 

Problem is I'm out for a meal tomorrow with work, possibly italian  so getting to the gym tonight and putting it in

brekkie - 2 oatabix and milk
lunch - toast and WW tuna with tom, WW yogurt
tea - cod fillet with mixed beans


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't great, but I can ut that down to the   showing up on CD21!! Explains my cravings last week anyway! Had a lot of bread - bagels, teacakes, but didn't eat much. Had chinese sat night, but had a fairly healthy tea last night, followed by chocolate   We decorated all weekend though, tidied the garage out and cleaned the house from top to bottom so must have burned some cals off!

Today:
Serioulsy Oaty
WW Snack Soup with 4 Krisprolls & Light Laughing Cow & Smoothie
Quorn Spag Bol

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi!!!

I was quite bad   Friday we hag scrambled egg, beans and oven chips, saturday we went out for a curry and we shared samosa's to start, I had a chicken pathia, rice and chilli naan and we had a few drinkies too 

y'day - We had bagels for b'fast/lunch and cheese on toast for tea  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - WW beans on toast
Dinner - Homemade macaroni cheese made with skimmed milk and low fat cheese


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went to Tesco on Friday after work, was looking for something for DH's tea. Found a gorgeous Macaroni & Cheese from the Finest range....only it had 147% of your daily amount of saturated fat!!!!!! How bad is that! And you know what I think DBB had one last week! No surprise there really!! Needless to say I didn't buy it!  They shouldn't be able to sell things like that I don't think, not when the nations waistline is expanding so rapidly!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey kerry that is so bad!!  I check the labels on everything these days!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh has just talked me out of having take away pizza in bed for tea so we are having Quorn sausages and veggies instead. How good is he. We might finish the cheesecake off I made on saturday though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmm....cheesecake! My fave!

Getting peckish now....50 mins till lunch!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just polished mine off, 3 slices of toast and 2 tins of ww tuna in tom sauce = 5 points. plus a banana and ww yogurt


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm just tucking into my ww beans and toast


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

somebody has brought chocs back from barcelona, so i'm eating my WW cookies and WW choc bar


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

your a star - well done


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Good girl flower


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm supping smoothie.....Mmmmmm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

And so are you Kerry 

I dont feel like i've lost this week, what with a meal out tomorrow. and because i'm going for my reiki appt thurs i'll only get to the gym once this week.  If I stay the same I'm happy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll be fine hun, I'm sure Met will help.

I've had terrible Met   today, WW Snack Soup obviously doens't mix well with Met!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I did 1 and half hours in the gym then went home, my cod dinner just didnt seem the same as last time so threw it in the bin and had toast for tea!  gutted though this morning it looks like i've put on, don't know how that happened. Need to up my Met dose but waiting until tomorrows meal out the way first as i spent last valentines day in agony and throwing up. nice!

brekkie - cornflakes
lunch - ww soup, ww yogurt
tea - out with work either italian or bistro meal

i suppose i would have been out for 2 meals this week so if i have put on could be that


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It might be fluid Flower after all the work in the gym. Drik loads of water today then see in the morning

I was good until we walked Hash. then I had cheesecake some crisps and a few choccie brazils oh and 2 glasses wine. I am so naughty I know. But I suppose if I am good all day then just naughty at night then I might stay the same. which is my thinking now

Well done the rest of you for being so good. I am v v proud of you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will try that now scratch thankyou.
definitely, you can have treats now chick, you just need to maintain


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good all day, got home and was ok but then snacked loads before tea! Hopeless. Going to drink lots of water today though, and my smoothie.

Flower....if you've been working out, you'll be gaining muscle which is a lot heavier than fat. Like Scratch says drinks lots of water to stay hydrated and reduce water retention. You'll be fine honey.

Scratch....that sounds like my snacking fest last night! Thought with this cold I might have lost more this week, 2lbs on my scales but probably won't be on WW scales!

Today:
Serioulsy Oaty
WW Cheese Tortelini
Might do Quorn Spag Bol (ended up hvaing chicken and JP last night with sweetcorn)
Smoothie

xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ok guys i have given in and had half a lardie cake   also I had a glass of wine last night too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl Kerry and sarah, it is your birthday week afterall


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmm....cake!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

and now i am having ww beans on ww toast


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats like people who get fish, chips, mushy peas and a bap from the chippy and ask for a diet coke


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that's me!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've gone a bit mental and had 3 peices of toast in addition to my soup and yogurt for lunch


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not going to have lost anything this week   Even forgot my Met today


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

might be for the best if you are going out tonight...you don't want met bum do you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

very true!  I might not have tomorrow's either. don't want a repeat of last year when i was ill on Valentines night then crashed my new car the next day through lack of sleep!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was bad. Went for a meal with work  to an italian.  we shared garlic bread and dough balls so had one slice of bread and one dough ball, glass of wine, gnocchi with cherry toms, pesto, pine nuts and some cheese   and a latte.     

Absolutely gutted though, even though I did have that meal last night, I had a sneeky weigh at home - 3lbs on!!!     Not happy at all   Still going to go to WW though  

brekkie - cornflakes
lunch - toast and ww tuna in tom sauce
dinner - valentines dinner after weigh in   

Think I'm doing camembert with cranberry for starters, fishcakes with this lovely rice I get and potatoes, and fruit flan    Thats if I can be bothered!! shattered today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Flower I was bad too. We hasd a picnic tea with all the stuff left over from xmas. Onion bhajis,spriung rolls prawn toasts and french bread and pate. Then the last of the cheesecake. As least it has gone now. and I got 12 slices out of it when in the past we would of probably only got 6 so at least my portions are better

Going out on my bike tonight then to the pub for a swift one then dh is cooking and it will be yummy. and I have my thorntons choccies for afters but after today I am back on it as dd is home tomorrow so no more vino


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am gonna have to start being even stricter from tomorrow, i might even lower my points by one     Your evening last night and tonight sounds just perfect


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i did walk the dog which at least is some exercise. But we had to take him for his mot at the vets and he is 6lbs over weight. I kept telling my mum to stop feeding him cakes. So he is on a diet too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww poor lickle Hash!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry no dieting for me today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower he aint lickle I can assure you. He weighs 32.5 kgs!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i should think not Mrs Stewart  

Awwwww poor BIG Hash


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was terrible! I was so good all day then had lots of chocolate, no tea though just a bagel at 9.30! Weighed this am and looked like a good loss, god knows how! Will have to see tonight.

Sarah...definitely no dieting today Missy! Thats an order  

Flower...you can't have put on 3lbs hun. I think her scales were wrong when she said I'd put 3lbs on, cos no way could I have lost that last week! When I'm doing WW properly I rarely use all my points anyway, usually 1, 2 or 3 under. All I can think is its the exercise.

Scratch...that tea sounds devine!  

Now we'll be at home for tea (friend poorly sick with this cold) I'm going to make yummy tea. Baked Camembert with crusty bread, then tortellini and garlic bread and a nice pub! Yum!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooh were having camembert too!!!  (I'm cheating though, got the ones ready made in asda that you just bung in the oven  )   I'll cry tonight if i've put 3lb on


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You won't have hun. I love Camembert, in the wooden box. Just bung it in the oven till it melts and dip nice bread in, yum! I'm salivating at the thought of it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM sounds delish


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm that sounds yummy why didnt i think of that !!  i've got the round breaded ones with the camembert inside, they look like fish cakes


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

they both sound yummy  I have had a cake ( a lardie cake), chicken tikka s/w on brown bread and just having an ovaltine light


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm scared about  tonight    Will just have to take it on the chin and get on with it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....I love those ones, with the fruity bit on the side? Yum! Don't be scared hun, you might be pleasantly surprised.

Sarah...I had 2 little fillets at lunch, one mexican one garlic. They are from Tesco in breadcrumbs and are low fat. In 3 fillets the mexican ones only have 0.9g of sat fat! Lovely!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah thats the ones Kerry 

 to you sweetie, you deserve a good loss this week xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't I've eaten lots of chocolate, but I guess I was surprised by the   so that might have shifted something!

 

xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls

sorry been awol but not been feeling to good in myself lately just all getting me down abit now, well i had a break off xenical as headaches were so bad but i restarted it this week and weighed today and its now 1st off in total.. 
sorry been such a rubbish ff lately but i will return to my normal   self soon...

sorry for the me post hope you are all well and good.. 
take care 
love
Rachel xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Rachel take care hun and we are here when your ready

I was bad bad bad. We did go cycling then had tea and then walked the dog then drank a bottle of wine and had crisps and chocolates and cake. But I have decided that this week is a total right off with dd being away. So Monday I am back to it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

how did you get on kerry  and Flower 

Rach -  we are here for you whenever hun

Scratch - sounds yummy  start again next week I say...

I have lost my appetite with this cold and just don't fancy anything except hot ribena


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was wondering where you were Rachel, don't worry hun we all have bad times   xxxx

As expected, 2½lbs on   gutted!

i'm going to check the points of everything and get to the gym a few times.

brekkie - special k
lunch - ww soup
tea - ww meal


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you will soon get that back off Flower  

where is Kerry today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm really gutted, its not so bad if you feel you deserve it.  It spurs me on though as I don't want it to happen again this week!!

I think Kerry was trying to get into see her GP this morning


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry about it FLower just get back to it now

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

1.5lbs off for me! Miracle!  

Flower...sorry your put on hun. Did you track this week? If yes have a look back over it and see if there is anything that tripped you up. I still think exercise could be to blame, stupid as it sounds. MY friend who comes to WW with me is only losing 0.5lbs or so a week, and I think its because she's wrks out a lot. You'll get that off this week. What CD are you on?

Scratch...write it off and start next week defo!

Sarah....hope birthday tea was good hun.

Rachel....Aww poor you. Glad your feeling a bit better hun  

Today:
Oat so Simple
WW Snack Soup with 4 Krisprolls and LF Laughing Cow

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done kerry  thats fantastic hun. good on you    Yeah i fill a journal out, will have a look back and also check the week's before when i lost 4½lb and see how they compare.  i only got to the gym i think once or twice this week but I agree with you, dh does loads of exercise - cardio and weights - and his weight is up and down so much with ranges of 6lbs. 

How many points are crisprolls?  not had those for ages, are they the ones that look swedish or something  - kind of long and thin.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, didnt say what CD I was doh!  Just counted it on my diary, CD 16


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I carry water around ovulation, maybe there is something going on there? I think krisprolls are 1.5 points for 2, quite high really but nice change from Ryvita. Nice and crunchy.

I find tracking really helps me.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1½ points for 2 isnt so bad hun, especially if you do with WW cheese or something.    I've had about 5 glasses of water already today, will try and flush. hopefully me upping the Met will help too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say kerry, i had those quorn fillets in the tikka sauce, they were nice.  not very hot like a curry but definitely made a change. did them with LF oven chips for tea on friday 

Look how your BMI is coming down on your ticker!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think I ahve had those fillets but not sure where I got them. Maybe Sainsbury's. I know I noticed that before, its slowly coming down!

Got laughing cow triangles to go with them. Just had two as I'm hungry! DBB made some bruscetta for lunch with fresh toms, feta cheese and mushrooms, might have one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm they sound lovely   I've had my cereal this morning and a banana about an hour ago. just sticking to WW soup and yogurt and thats it, no snacking.  will have my WW meal earlier than usual as i'm having tea as soon as i get in as i'm going for reki appoinment at 6.30 so can eat tea about 5'ish so not long to wait.

how many points are laughing cow? are they extralight ones?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm I love laughing cow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure what ones they are, just light I think. Haven't checked points, could be half a point each triangle?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i might get some and some Krisprolls.

i'm ready for tea, but will be home in just over an hour  Had an options to tide me over.  only had cerea, WW soup and WW yogurt all day.

be good!!! xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have put 3 lb on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Sarah, you didnt deserve that did you?  You seem to have been so good. Its like me on Wednesday, horrible isnt it     What CD are you?

I was good last night, had an early tea as went to reiki, WW chicken hotpot with a WW granary roll.   Was starving when i got home later about 10pm so had a packet of Walkers lights.  Still had 5 points left to carry over.

brekkie - special K bliss (gorgeous!!!)
lunch - ww roll with tuna and EL salad cream and toms. WW yogurt
tea - quorn mushroom strogonoff with rice


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

CD 14 

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - WW beans on toast
Dinner - JP with chicken breast and veggies.



might have one last drinking weekend before I start d/r for IUI too.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your the same time in your cycle as i was on weigh in day on wednesday, like kerry says maybe you hold water around ovulation?

 enjoy!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't good yesterday, still got AF cravings. HAd loads of chocolate, including mini eggs that Dh bought me! Oops! Had healthy quron spag bol tea though. Trying to be good today though.

Sarah....Oh hun, must be a blip like I had a coupleof weeks ago. don't get disheartened.

Flower... You were a good girl!

Today:
CNCF with semi skim, Bagel with flora
WW Snack soup with Krisprolls and laughing cow.


xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm mini eggs!!!  

Thankfully we have no plans for this weekend, no meals out etc so I can plan what I'm having.  Might have a quick drink tonight and then its home for my quorn stroganoff.  tomorrow doing chicken breast, roast BN squash and rice or something like that then Sunday quorn cottage pie and veggies


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm Mini Eggs 

We have friends over for dinner tomorrow so probably eat and drink too much then I am back on the wagon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well it is your birthday week!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I juts cant stop being naughty  can't keep out of the goodie cupboard! Please send the chocolate   round!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stop it right now young lady


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I wasnt too bad. Did loads of cycling which was good and had healthy tea's but did try and finish off my thorntons choccies that dh bought me. Still got quite a fe left but I figure a couple a night until they are gone should be ok


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i was good, ended up just having toast yesterday as we visited some family and i just couldnt be bothered.  Then spent the night vomiting + diarrhoea so rough today and eating what i can keep down.  just nibbling on dry crackers for now.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was pretty rubbish! And had lots of wine on saturday night! Oh well, back to it today.

Hope you feel better soon Flower

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

going home now, will be a bit more supportive tomorrow!!  All i've had today is 2 dry crackers and some toast.

How we going to cope with pancake day?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

i haven't forgotten my diet...just to busy to post


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Having pancakes on Weds after weigh in...and lots of them!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yesterday i just ate what i could stomach, had a shop bought sarnie and full fat cheese on toast but couldnt care less.  will be good today and tomorrow before weigh in but i'll have to see how i feel about going tomorrow night.

brekkie - speacial K bliss
lunch - EL laughing cow (kerry worked it out at a half per triangle), krisprolls
tea - quorn cottage pie and veggies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same as the WW ones then, but nicer. The WW ones take manufactured I think, Laughing Cow don't!

I was good last night until we broke out the huge tin of Celebrations! Oops   I'm going to give them away though to get rid of them! I said to DH last night that I'm being so rubbish at WW at the moment, haven't counted points for weeks! I wouldn't be surprised if I've put on this week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you might be surprised hun.  the krisprolls don't have points per roll on my packet only per 100g so i've worked out that half the packet is 5 and a half so will work out how many one quarter is = 3 approx.  Its the EL laughing cow i got, not sure if the LF one is still a half. I didnt even realise they did EL!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello lovelies!  I have found a recipe for WW pancakes if anyone wants it?  half a point per pancake I think plus whatever you put on it!  Mmmmm can't wait for teatime 

Hope you are all well, I have posted on the ex clomid chicks thread    Flower I hope you are soon better hun, big hug to you xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah give us the recipe sarah!  

these krisprolls are yummy as is the laughing cow!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, I'll put it on the recipe thread if I can find it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...the Krisprolls are in the Shopping Guide as 1.5 for 2 rolls hun.

Sarah...oh yes please, anything to save points!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm please do....I have been good even over the weekend apart from loads of wine on saturday 

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - toms on toast (ww bread)
Dinner - pork chop with steamed veggies

don't feel as bloated as last week either  

sarahP - good to have you back


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats not bad at all kerry, they feel more filling than ww bread


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

aww, thanks SarahS.  I have really missed all of you lovelies while I have been too busy/stressed to log on!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we missed you too, nice to have you back hon x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you darlin


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and i missed lovely Stilton's piccie ..... always makes me smile


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww, bless you!    He has been reeeeally naughty lately    but I still love him to bits


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

has he?  awwww   i just wanna get hold of him and give him a big kiss on that photo!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Believe me hon, if you knew some of the things he eats you wouldn't want to kiss him


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

hope you are all ok, im ok thanks, sorry not been around much but just had alot on my mind plus i restarted xenical and now ive stopped it due to well lets just say involving fainting at work twice on friday... ok now though since stopping it back to the doctors thursday so will see what my next option is..

just thought id pop on and say hello and hope you all doing well...

love
Rachel xxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Blimey Rach you poor thing!   Lets hope the doc can come up with something better for you on Thursday     Nice to see you back.

Sarah  xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks chick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Rach thats not good hun. I wonder what it was, if was just the Xenical. I wonder if thy'd consider Reductil for you if Xenical didn't work out. Worth asking. I'm doing rubbish, all enthusiasm has gone and I'm craving sugar more than ever. I have some then crave more, its a neverending circle!

I might have pancakes tonight, sack it!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

luckily i dont like pancakes but i have just eaten 3 slices of malt loaf with butter on mmmm   ... oh well , 
i think it was defiently just the xenical as i dont feel really dizzy and off in cookoo land as i did last week and although my blood pressure is fine my heart was thumping and since not took them it normal again... so just not for me then i think, im hoping he will try me on something else whether it reductil or not as i know i cant do it alone.. 
sorry youve lost the plot hun im like that at the moment to.. oh well roll on thursday.. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww, Kerry don't give up hun!  I was sad to see you said you've lost all enthusiasm... I know it's really hard to keep going sometimes but next time you get a loss on the scales you will feel great - and remember why you're trying to lose in the first place!  Enjoy those WW pancakes tonight and DON'T GIVE UP!   

I'm off now, catch up tomorrow, be good everyone!  WW pancakes allowed though  

love sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Rachel, sorry you have had a rough time with the Xenical hun, i never carried on with them either but it wasnt s/e, more that they weren't going to work. I've now restarted the Met.    Kerry had a few s/e on Xenical i'm sure, with high BP etc.  Maybe they will give you reductil to try?

Were we good?  I was mostly good, i had a small piece of cheese when i got in (full fat) and a packet of potatoe heads.  But for tea had quorn cottage pie and loads of sprouts (thought the vitamins would help my cold!).

Gonna try and get to WW tonight, will just get weighed and go home but I feel lowsy and i need to get a few bits from asda so time permitting will pop into the earlier class at 5pm and just get weighed.

brekkie - toast
lunch - potato and leek soup - not sure of points but just need something warming and soothing
tea - not sure. might just have some pate and french stick, can't be bothered!!

Kerry  at weigh in xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was bad bad bad .....bought some ready made pancakes as I was going to mums and didn't have time to make batter. Ate 6 of them with lemon & sugar, Maple syrup and nutella! This week is a write of. I know I should go to weigh in and face the music but not sure I can face it. Will see how I feel later.

xx


PS. Should say thats all I had for tea...not that it makes it any better!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm nutella   

 I actually forgot about the pancakes!! I had 3 aunt bessies ones (actually the fat and cals didnt look that bad on the packet but i never worked the points out) with lemon and sugar.

kerry, i bet you will be surprised hun. i honestly dont know what to expect. was very good until got ill on sunday and its been a bit mad ever since, i havent pointed but havent eaten anything too horrendous i dont think xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you naughty things!!!!!   we are having our pancakes tonight but think I will pass on the nutella it sounds vile


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nutella is the best! I love it!   Might have pancakes tonight too when DH gets back, WITH NUTELLA!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tell us what you have just had for lunch Kerry 

not sure i'll go to WW, not because i dont wanna get weighed, i just dont feel up to it. will see after the drive home

I'm having the next 2 days off girls so BE GOOD!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was dreadful...2 small pieces of quiche, 4 mini spring rolls, 6 mini (the size of a 50p) potato rosti, and 2 2finger kitkats!   Sorry......


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls!  My lovely SIL came over yesterday with my even lovelier niece Maisie so I was too busy cuddling and feeding her to log on    

flower although you're not reading this I hope you're really enjoying your 2 days off...

Kerry your pancakes sound gorgeous!  Did you go to weigh in after all?

Rachel I hope you get on OK at the docs today.

I was good and had only one WW pancake with a piddly bit of sugar and some lemon, the batter recipe made 8 pancakes and DH and one of the builders ate the other 7!  

Went to weigh in last night tho and was GUTTED because I had PUT ON 1/2 a pound   and I've been really good this week as well - and done my WW exercise DVD three times which is loads for me.  AND I fended off a binge yesterday (loads of crisps and hobnobs etc in the house at the moment because we've got the builders in).  But I am not going to let it beat me and taking Stilton for a long walk today to try and burn off some lard  

Hope you are all OK today girls  

SarahP xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did go and face the music, put a pound on which isn't too bad considering how bad I've been! But back on the wagon today. Got to stop this constant to-ing and fro-ing! I WILL LOSE WEIGHT!

Also have given up choclate for Lent! I'm not religous but its something I've alwys done, and it helps! So none for me till Easter Sunday....then I'll eat my weight in mini eggs!  

SarahP.....oh shoot, wonder what happened there? You'll get that back off in no time.

Today:
Cornflakes with semi skim
WW bread tuna sandwich with cucumber and mayo, Walkers Lights
Chicken Dopiaza with brown basmati

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

was naughty y'day...i had my fruit for b'fast then had a KFC (large box of popcorn chicken) before hospital appointment then last night I had 3 pancakes with lemon and sugar (NO NUTELLA)

Today
Bfast - Fruit & Yoghurt
Lunch - Melba Toast with low fat laughing cow
Dinner - Pasta with tomatoes and roasted peppers


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now I eat chicken again I love KFC! Its yum, especially fillet burgers!  

Been really good! Resisted indian snacks at lunch! Just had a WW Roasted Peanut Bar, yum!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls...

i know ive missed you but thought id post how my doctors appt went...

told him id stopped xenical and the effects i had while on it, he was concerned about the fact i said my heart was pounding so he took my bp which was fine then took my pulse which was low then checked my heartbeat which he said was pounding..   so got to go and have a ECG on 8th march and also a fasting bloodtest to check all the other stuff, also said to stop all meds except my metformin and i can restart my dydrogesterone to bring on a AF. 
he said he concerned about my heartrate     ...
so lets hope it nothing to worry about...

im so full of the joys of spring are'nt i?   well it has given me a wake up call though as i know that if i want a child then ive GOT to change as i might not get the chance if i carry on .... 
RIGHT im finding my nearest ww meeting and i WILL get there through hell and highwater!!! 

love 
Rachel xxx

ps sorry for the me post...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Rachel - hope everything is OK   you can always have a moan to us hun 

I stayed the same this week  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Melba Toast with LF laughing cow
Dinner - possibly a takeaway


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

hello girls, hope you are all well today  

SarahS good for you staying the same  

Kerry putting on just a pound is brilliant considering how fed up you have been this week - and better still well done for still going to weigh in AND resisting indian snacks!    mmmmm KFC haven't had it for years but I still remember how yummy it was 

Rachel hope you are OK hun  sure it is nothing to worry about - but good motivation to get to WW - sometimes we all need a wakeup call - we will all get slim and PG together   

Everyone else   xx

I was good yesterday sort of - had a bit of a shed collapse though when making puddings for tonight (family coming over for tea) was making this easy but really yummy and posh looking dessert - way too pointy for me, involves white chocolate, mascarpone cheese and fromage frais all melted together over strawberries in a cocktail glass and accidentally ate the scrapings from the saucepan - worked out it was about 4 points worth just for 1/2 a tablespoon - oops.  But I did take Stilty for a long brisk walk, his paws hardly touched the ground bless him  

Cheerios & skimmed milk
apple
cup a soup & 2 slices toast & marmite
yoghurt
sausages braised in red wine with mushrooms and onions with roast potatoes, roast parsnips and green beans and NO PUDDING!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SarahP -you meal sounds delish for tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel...aw hun try not to worry, I had the sme thing when I was on Xenical, my heart used to pound something terrible. But it passed. Better to be causious than risk anything. SO did he say you could try anything else after the tests, reductil or anything?  We'll all help you as much as we can. Keep   hun

SarahS....well done staying the same hun   Take away...mmmmm. I'm out for dinner tonight with my girls so diet will be out the window, ots of wine and gossiping!!

SarahP...4 points for half a tablespoon, my goodness! Oh well, I bet you walked it off! Dinner sounded lovely. 

I was really good yesterday. Although I think I went 1 point over due to some naan bread!  Had chicken dopiaza for tea, like Flower has, and it was yum. Put loads of mushrooms, peppers and onion in it, had brown basmati rice (how good am I!) then just some squash and a mint tea! Glad I'm back on the plan now.

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sarah, I have made the sausage thing before, it's a Delia number and it IS delish!

Kerry I'm so glad you seem loads happier and like you have got your oomf back     

Have a lovely weekend all you girls, I am off at 11.30 (only work 3 hours on a Friday lucky me) - be good and have fun! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls, just a quickie to say i'm back in work so will be back to catch up with you all at lunchtime.  The flu really floored me, me and dh were so rough and couldnt get to the shops so it was eat what we had in so i was bad, we had full fat cheese, pate, pringles, bread, creamy soups plus pizza and chinese. also had full sugar squash, lucozade etc.  i couldnt get to WW on weds as by the time i got home from work i was hallucinating with a high temp so went straight to bed.  hope you have all be better than me.  i'll go on weds and start afresh.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh Flower you poor thing  sounds terrible 

SarahP - How did your meal go?   

Friday night I was naughty and had a curry and 2 glasses of wine  

saturday night I went out with a friend and had scampi and chips, no alcohol or desert and drank loads of water  

y'day - i cooked roast chicken and I had 1 roast potato and loads of veggies  

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - WW soup with WW bread
Dinner - either veggie chilli or some pasta


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i can't think straight but this looks like today's menu

brekkie - had 2 toast
lunch - chicken soup
tea - pasta and sauce i think if i can stay awake


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

hello girls!

The meal was great thanks Sarah although I just had veggie sausages (because they're lower points) and WW recipe roast potatoes and none of the yummy red wine sauce    BUT I felt really virtuous, you could have seen my halo shining    Mmmmm curry...  blimey I could murder a proper takeaway curry.

Did anyone see that programme "Super Slim Me" last night?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SarahP - well done you   Did everyone love the desert?


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks SarahS!  They did, they all went "oooooh" and "aaaah" when I brought the dishes in!  I really recommend it, it gets that result every time    I just don't think I could legitimately put the recipe on the healthy eating string because it definitely isn't healthy!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning chicks
my diet has gone right out the window with this flu I've had. I think I will just have to get weighed tomorrow, take it on the chin and then start afresh on Thursday morning.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning Flower!    Are you feeling better today?  I wouldn't worry about your diet when you're poorly, you should have whatever you fancy    I think your weigh in plan for tomorrow sounds good - a fresh start.

Morning everyone else!    Hope you are all well today...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sarah, i'm alright, just full of catarrh now and my ears hurt   Much better compared to how awful I felt this time last week though!!

Just eaten my sarnies and am still hungry, AF due at weekend so got pre-AF munchies to deal with too.  just realised that my weigh in will be worse because of that as well tomorrow


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww, poorly ears    Glad you are much better than last week though!  It's been really quiet on here this morning, I have been surfing more as boss is out (researching clinics ready to ask the consultant questions tomorrow!)  CARE in Nottingham seem to have really good results.

I am SOOOO hungry at the moment, trying really hard not to think about eating my sarnies till 1 o'clock but don't think I'm going to make it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh go on, cave in, its only half an hour away 

have you had a look on the CARE board?  if you type care fertility web into Google you should find it. they have a chat forum like FF do for people at CARE.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been terrible  

Friday night had loads to drink - wine, champagne, G&T's, beer, Tia Maria - and nice italian food. Saturday I had a panini, two brownies and chinese. Sunday wasn't too bad...oops yes it was had Mcdonalds   Monday was ok, but had 6 Celebrations (yes I am meant to be off chocolate   ) and today been ok. Need to start a fresh this week I think. Struggling a lot. Need to get to grips with my WW cook book and make some nice recipes.

Flower...when your ill you just ahve to eat what you fancy. I'm sure you'll be ok.

Sarah...your so good!

SarahS....Mmmm curry! And scampi, my fave!  

Today:
Porridge, 2 toast
Ww soup with krisprolls and mushroom pate
Chicken stir fry

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SarahP, you might have missed the curry I discovered and its fab.  I think Janie is quite addicted!  Its Lloyd Grossman dopiaza and its in a jar.  But, I do mine different, i put 2 whole chicken breasts in an oven proof dish with lid and stick the jar in and bung in the oven for about an hour (or longer on a low light). Its delicious, really tasty and LF too.  I have mine with rice 

Kerry, are you going tomorrow?  I missed how you did last week with being off, did you go   Your weekend feast sounds devine


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I put a pound on last week, and probably several more this week! Keeping my ticker up to date though as it spurs me on!

I tried the Dopiaza, its lovely. Did it in a dish in the oven with loads of mushrooms, onion and peppers with rice, yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Kerry, I think its the best home-made one I've had.  A pound is nothing, at least you went   I think I'd have lost if I had have got there last week before going off sick, but because of being sick its all gone back on again so with pre-AF too, I reckon I've put on


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello again lovelies... mmm 10 minutes till banana time  

That curry sounds really lovely, how hot is it? I will check it out next time I do the shopping (did it online yesterday and its being delivered tonight so I think its too late now    

Kerry your weekend food does sound GOOORGEOUS!  I'm not good all the time, but I just feel like when I'm on a roll I don't want to break it.  If I have one teeny weeny naughty thing that'll be it - binge city here we come  

Thanks for the tip about the CARE board Flower  

Can't wait for   any longer!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SarahP, its not too hot, I would say medium. like a rogan josh type.  Its really tasty. make sure you get the dopiaza one tho, as the other flavours are much higher fat 

I have been bad, I need to just get weigh in tonight out the way and am doing food shopping tonight for the week and getting back on track   Just had special K but have huge bap for lunch


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was dreadful yesterday again.....been ok today so far though. 3 pieces of WW toast with vegemite, and one with LF PB. WW do a new thick sliced wholemeal I bought it on Monday - 1 point per slice so like normal bread not tried it yet though, still finishing the half point one.

Don't know if I'm going tyo weigh in, can't face the failure again!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds interesting with the bread hun, might try that. i've been trying normal bread, medium sliced for one point.  its more filling but you can have more WW bread obviously for your points.

I'm gonna go but am dreading it must say 

i have mega pre-AF munches, i've had a huge sarnie and now am on the lookout for something else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a greek salad wrap and a packet of walkers lights.  Get me to weigh in quick and get me back on track!!

Just writing my shopping list out and planning me meals for the weekend.....

Scratch, please come back


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right you lot time to take you in hand    

I have been so sorry got myself this last week and the best thing to make you feel better is exercise. So ladies get your swimming cozzies on and get that dog walked  

Lets have a huge effort and shift some weight before the summer comes. I have been badish but have also managed to loose 1lb with my cycling so remeber if you want to eat junk then you have to work it off. 

I am watching you and if anyone feels the urge for the goodie cupboard or the fridge watch out


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and just remember if I can do it then you can especially as I was the snickers queen. 

PMA PMA PMA PMA YOU CAN DO IT YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Seargent Scratch, thats just wanted we needed 

I think because i've not been gym too because of having flu i feel [email protected]  Will get back to the gym from the weekend now that i'm feeling more or less better


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks   Scratch !!! I hope you didn't mean put your cossie then walk the dog cos my neighbours would gvie me funny looks walking out in my swimmers with Max in tow!!   

I've been ok today....still not sure about weigh in. I suppose I should go and face the music!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I stayed the same. so happy with that given being ill.  Been and done my shopping and planned the teas for the week 

Kerry, hope you got good news!  I got the one point WW bread last night, is yours wholemeal?

brekkie - special K bliss
lunch - WW soup, WW bar, an orange
tea - salmon, stir fry veg and noodles with soy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done FLower staynig the same is good especially with af just round the corner


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick, i reckon i lost the week before when i couldnt get there with being ill, and then put what i'd lost back on last week making me stay the same


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Flower

I lost half a pound, which really is a miracle!   Going to really try this week....

Today:
Porridge with sweetner, 1 sunflower bread with flora
Ww Carrot & Lentil soup, 4 krisprolls with light Laughing Cow.
Quorn Steak with JP and steamed brocolli

xxxx

PS. Have drunk loads of water this week, maybe that helped?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry, i can't believe all these times you werent gonna go but you did and you'd lost 

how many points did we say krisprolls were?  i was just gonna have ww soup but might have one with it.

Rachel  you still about?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies...am back but have been naughty  

Tuesday night we went to TGI's and I had steak, chips and coleslaw with 2 glasses of wine (very naughty as I have given up alcohol!!!) no deserts though  

Wednesday -I had a yoghurt and fruit for brekkie, 2 small cheese and pickle sandwiches on bb BUT on the way home I had a quarterpounder with cheese meal and a full fat coke   followed by met bum (i think)

anyway

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Melba Toast with LF cream cheese
Dinner - Pasta with veggies


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I need to join you ladies on here if you will have me.. as have put lots of weight on being on this clomid stuff and not helped with taking steroids either ..or the crap comfort food I have been eating ..so need inspiration from you experienced lot to get me back on track  
Cat x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning 

Another off for me so my bmi is now 24.5 and I am very happy with that. Got to try and stay the same now.

How did we all do? I will be terrible as curry night tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Cat, of course you can join us, the more the merrier 
Are you following any kind of plan or anything, or just trying to do healthy eating?  I was overweight before clomid but put about a stone on whilst on the pills.

Were we good girls?  I was. had salmon and stir fry with noodles and a Fab lolly as was desperate for something sweet!   also saved a few points.

brekkie - Fitnesse honey and nut (its a new one - nice! and LF)
lunch - ww bread with wafer thin chicken, tom, onion and EL salad cream. An orange and WW bar
tea - either quorn sweet and sour with rice or a pub meal if we end up out

doing chicken dopiaza (lloyd grossman) tomorrow night and chicken roast dinner with dry roast potatoes on sunday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WELL DONE SCRATCH!!!     

 thats amazing


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah but I was bad after a very healthy tea. I ate 2 ww carrot cakes then a small lindt bunny. I was desperate for chocolate


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

You dont have to worry too much scratch if just trying to maintain. you can have a naughty spell then just pull it back.  one of the girls in emmerdale is in my magazine and she was saying for every one bad day she has 3 good ones, and it keeps her weight static


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like a plan. I have sort of decided to be good all week then go off track at weekend. So then we can have nice pub lunches and a few glasses of vino.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me, I'm sure that will maintain your weight perfect


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

lots of bacon butties, danish pastries and coissants have just arrived, but i've got a bowl of fresh fruit salad


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good girl


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies!  Scratch, it's so nice to see you back 

Kerry WELL DONE for losing, that's brilliant, hope it gives you lots of encouragement,

and Flower WELL DONE to you too for staying the same!

I had lost 5 1/2 lb this week at WW!  I was so pleased because last week I was really good but put on 1/2    so this week I did loads of exercise as well and it paid off, yippeee!  I reckon Stilts has lost weight too from all the walking and he's not even fat bless him.  We are going to Bourn Hall for an open day tomorrow to see about IVF so I am taking sandwiches for lunch and tea (it's miles away from home) so I'm not tempted by anything naughty... have lost 15lb at WW now, only another 3 stone to go!  

Hope everyone else is OK, am trying to do quick posts before boss gets back from lunch...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats fantastic SarahP   Well done honey and good for you planning ahead with your sarnies. I often do that on a saturday if going clothes shopping with mum, i take my butties with me!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and just think, you're into your 2nd stone of weigh loss now   remember to check your points allowance again, if you have dropped down into the next stone, your points will have dropped


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have a good weekend girls and BE GOOD 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been pretty good....yesterday I had porridge, ww soup with krisprolls and Light laughing cow, Quorn fillet with JP and broccoli, then fruit salad.

today...
scrambled egg with 2 toast
1.5 cheese and pickle sandwich, a few pita crisps.
Ww peanut bar.
Lots of water. 

Having curry tonight after ice skating (get me, Jane Torvill   ) but will be good and have as healthy as poss, and only a few wines. Then back on it tomorrow. I want to lose 4lbs this week!

Good luck this weekend at Bourne Hall SarahP.

Be good ladies  
xxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Flower, I will check my points.  Also am 36 next week so have to go down another point as will be in new age category  

Thanks for the good luck Kerry, have a lovely time at the ice ring and well done for your brilliant PMA re losing 4lb - I bet ice skating will burn off loads of points too    mmm, see that triple axel!   (or whatever they call it!)

I'm off now lovelies, be good! xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Did anyone hear lately that apparently women trying to conceive are supposed to eat full fat milk, cheese, ice cream etc?  I am confuzzed about what to do, because surely losing weight will help too, I have heard that being overweight means you have too much oestrogen but apparently this thing says that women who only eat low fat dairy don't have enough?    Obviously it's going to be a nightmare trying to lose weight AND eat full fat dairy


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home girls, this way...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86852.0


----------

